# Manual básico sobre nutrición, entrenamiento muscular y hábitos saludables



## Arnau92 (15 May 2020)

El documento es un compendio de buenas prácticas en cuanto a hábitos, una recomendación de material, rutina de entrenamiento y pautas sobre alimentación.

ManualBRWesp.pdf

En este se explica un poco de todo: Proteína por kg de peso corporal, como interactúan los hidratos y grasas con nuestro sistema endocrino.

Porque las grasas sanas (y el colesterol) son necesarios para producir testosterona,evitar los estrogénos artificiales (procedentes de plásticos y otras fuentes aún menos saludables).

Ayuno intermitente, como aplicarlo correctamente, porque la mayoría de gente sufre déficit de vitamina D, suplementación que puede sernos de ayuda, en especial para articulaciones.

Material de entrenamiento + rutina FII asociada a este material, normas a respetar para realizar una progresión continua y evitar lesiones.

Razones por las cuales un porcentaje de grasa elevado feminiza a los hombres hormonalmente (aromatización).

Estrogenización derivada de los disruptores endocrinos, como prevenirla y que alimentos nos pueden ayudar a ello.

Exposición al frío, beneficios y como hacerlo de manera controlada.

Problemas posturales y calzado elevado.

En general resulta una lectura bastante amena y interesante que puede aplicarse en nuestro día a día, sobretodo el apartado de hábitos saludables. Mis agradecimientos a los científicos que con sus investigaciones han hecho posible que estos estudios se puedan encontrar en pubmed para contrastar tal y como merece la información de calidad.


----------



## El guardaespaldas (15 May 2020)

Gracias, tío, me lo he descargado y lo voy a leer con interés


----------



## Arnau92 (15 May 2020)

El guardaespaldas dijo:


> Gracias, tío, me lo he descargado y lo voy a leer con interés



Espero que puedas aprender mucho con ello. Es mi guía de lo que uno ha ido aprendiendo. Al fin y al cabo de que sirve el conocimiento si no se comparte? 

En una sociedad física y mentalmente sana la población general se verá beneficiada de ello y los vendehumos/parásitos no tendrán lugar ya que tendrán que dedicarse a otra cosa. Es más, este tipo de cosas deberían enseñarse en las escuelas, pero no estamos en esa sociedad sana.


----------



## Demi Grante (15 May 2020)

¿Qué opinas del uso de la citrulina de malato para recuperarse de sesiones intensas?
¿Crees que sería efectivo usarla solo para entrenar o de uso diario?


----------



## Arnau92 (15 May 2020)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas del uso de la citrulina de malato para recuperarse de sesiones intensas?
> ¿Crees que sería efectivo usarla solo para entrenar o de uso diario?



En mi caso comento más bien los suplementos que tomo para no extralimitarme. Antes que ver que suplementación nos puede ayudar a recuperarnos mejor deberíamos analizar si nuestra alimentación, descanso y entrenamiento son adecuados a nuestras capacidades de recuperación.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 May 2020)

En general las ciudades en ese sentido no ofrecen muchas opciones. Si de vez en cuando cuando sales con el coche y pasas por algún pueblo que sabes que hay fuentes naturales puedes llenar ahí damajuanas para 2-3 semanas.

Aquí puedes ver un documento con una lista de fuentes minero-medicinales (no se limita a España): 1889-Catalogoagua-minero-medicinal.pdf

Es de 1899 pero el contenido sigue muy vigente hoy en día, creo que no hay que menospreciarlo.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (15 May 2020)

Absolutamente todos los suplementos son un puto timo. 
Apenas suponen un 5% del rendimiento deportivo y eso cuando son aplicados con un médico detrás.
Que me explique a mi por que la proteína de la leche es muchísimo mejor que la leche.
Respuesta , por que hay que engañar a los gilipollas para sacarles la pasta.
Y que no es que haya que tomar vitamina C , lo que hay que tomar son Naranjas , Kiwis , fresas ,....
Y que lo que hay que tomar no son suplementos de proteína , son carne , pescados , huevos y lácteos.
Lo del agua mineral ya roza la subnormalidad profunda , y anda que no se vende ni na.
La única variable que diferencia un cuerpo escombro de uno que le gusta a los del sexo contrario es el EJERCICIO.

P.D: De regalo: Principio de Periodización , cada 3 semanas de entreno una de descanso , y cada tres meses de entreno uno de descanso.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 May 2020)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Absolutamente todos los suplementos son un puto timo.
> Apenas suponen un 5% del rendimiento deportivo y eso cuando son aplicados con un médico detrás.
> Que me explique a mi por que la proteína de la leche es muchísimo mejor que la leche.
> Respuesta , por que hay que engañar a los gilipollas para sacarles la pasta.
> ...



Por tus comentarios sin sentido aprecio que ni siquiera comprender a qué se refiere el compañero tras realizar su pregunta sobre el agua.

En cuanto a suplementos no he mencionado ninguno para mejorar el rendimiento, sino para prevenir problemas articulares o suplir déficits como el tan común de vitamina D que tiene casi toda la población. Sobre la proteína en ningún momento he mencionado tal suplemento, ni siquiera lo contemplo en mi uso diario. La suplementación debe ser un complemento a un estilo de vida saludable y un entrenamiento correcto. La suplementación no puede sustituir llevar una dieta pobre nutricionalmente.

Si comprendemos que para sintetizar la vitamina D nuestro cuerpo consume parte de las reservas de magnesio y en general nuestra dieta es pobre en magnesio debido a la "pobreza" mineral de algunos cultivos, pues poca gente podrá tener unos niveles de vitamina D correctos por muchas horas que se pase tomando el sol. A lo sumo conseguirá quemarse y poco más.


----------



## Pajirri (15 May 2020)

me lo leeré, mientras me como unos doritos


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (15 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Por tus comentarios sin sentido aprecio que ni siquiera comprender a qué se refiere el compañero tras realizar su pregunta sobre el agua.
> 
> En cuanto a suplementos no he mencionado ninguno para mejorar el rendimiento, sino para prevenir problemas articulares o suplir déficits como el tan común de vitamina D que tiene casi toda la población. Sobre la proteína en ningún momento he mencionado tal suplemento, ni siquiera lo contemplo en mi uso diario. La suplementación debe ser un complemento a un estilo de vida saludable y un entrenamiento correcto. La suplementación no puede sustituir llevar una dieta pobre nutricionalmente.
> 
> Si comprendemos que para sintetizar la vitamina D nuestro cuerpo consume parte de las reservas de magnesio y en general nuestra dieta es pobre en magnesio debido a la "pobreza" mineral de algunos cultivos, pues poca gente podrá tener unos niveles de vitamina D correctos por muchas horas que se pase tomando el sol. A lo sumo conseguirá quemarse y poco más.



Que os están timando. 
Que la vitamina D se genera TOMANDO EL SOL, que no utiliza ninguna reserva de magnesio.
Que quieres vender tu libro.
Que los hay que empezamos a hacer deporte a los 15 años y a los 45 aun seguimos haciéndolo. 
Que los suplementos son una farsa , dicho por MEDICOS ENDOCRINOS.
Que el cuerpo humano no absorbe mas de 200 mg de vitamina C al día hagas lo que hagas.
Y asi mil cosas.
Magufo , vendehúmos , ilustrado de google.
Pregunta a un Médico.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 May 2020)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Que os están timando.
> Que la vitamina D se genera TOMANDO EL SOL, que no utiliza ninguna reserva de magnesio.
> Que quieres vender tu libro.
> Que los hay que empezamos a hacer deporte a los 15 años y a los 45 aun seguimos haciéndolo.
> ...



Primero, no he recomendado en ningún momento tomar vitamina C, ni siquiera la tomo ni la menciono en la guía.

No estoy vendiendo ningún libro, es un simple pdf de 21 páginas sin ningún enlace a ningún lugar para realizar tan siquiera una donación.

Yo no tomo vitamina D, yo tomo el sol, no necesito suplir esa falta ya que no la tengo.

No he venido a vender nada y cualquiera que haya visto alguno de mis hilos "científicos" sabe que siempre tiro de pubmed para contrastar la información con estudios. No tengo intención de dedicarle más minutos de mi tiempo a discutir en un debate estéril.


----------



## Rigreor (15 May 2020)

Gracias, lo leeré con atención.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (15 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Primero, no he recomendado en ningún momento tomar vitamina C, ni siquiera la tomo ni la menciono en la guía.
> 
> No estoy vendiendo ningún libro, es un simple pdf de 21 páginas sin ningún enlace a ningún lugar para realizar tan siquiera una donación.
> 
> ...



De esteril nada chato , yo os mando a consultar a un médico y tu a seguir el .PDF que has encontrado no se donde.
Avisados estais , los que mas saben del cuerpo humano , incluido el ámbito deportivo son los médicos.
P.D.: Pon tu PDF en un foro de pesas o atletismo , a ver que te dicen , anda.


----------



## hartman2 (15 May 2020)

que opinas de la spirulina, el fucus y la equinacea?


----------



## n_flamel (15 May 2020)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Que os están timando.
> Que la vitamina D se genera TOMANDO EL SOL, que no utiliza ninguna reserva de magnesio.
> Que quieres vender tu libro.
> Que los hay que empezamos a hacer deporte a los 15 años y a los 45 aun seguimos haciéndolo.
> ...



Al ignore.


----------



## Davidjota (15 May 2020)

Gracias, lo leeré


----------



## Arnau92 (15 May 2020)

Sabes lo que es una fuente natural? Si, esas fuentes típicas que puedes encontrar en ermitas y algunos pueblos donde el agua baja completamente limpia y sin necesidad de tratamiento alguno es potable. Vaya hombre. Será que el agua "potable" (apta para consumo humano) solo existe desde que se trata con cloro.













Es un bien que valoramos poco en la sociedad actual.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 May 2020)

hartman2 dijo:


> que opinas de la spirulina, el fucus y la equinacea?



Ni los tomo ni los he probado, no puedo darte una opinión sincera sobre ello. En general hay muchos extractos de hierbas que pueden sernos útiles para contribuir a recuperaciones y demás, pero creo que es mejor no extralimitarnos en demasía en cuanto a suplementación. Es mi modo de verlo, no una verdad universal.

Puede hacer usted mismo sus propias investigaciones si sabe que es lo que busca en Pubmed: spirulina - PubMed - NCBI

Lo mejor es leer con detenimiento los estudios, y si hay más de uno sobre lo mismo que da conclusiones parecidas pues mejor aún.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 May 2020)

No lo ves porque probablemente eres de ciudad, cualquiera de pueblo y más uno que conoce la potabilidad de las fuentes de la zona sabe perfectamente que no hay ningún problema en conservarla almenos 2 semanas. Hay fuentes en las que incluso se han molestado en poner "agua no tratada", que no quiere decir "agua no potable". 

La calidad de esas aguas no tiene porque causarte problemas estomacales de ningún tipo. Otra cosa es que siempre hayas bebido agua de grifo/embotellada y seas incapaz de beber agua natural sin sentir molestias (típico de algunos de ciudad).


----------



## hartman2 (16 May 2020)

si el virus entra por la boca si tomas enjuague bucal lo eliminas?


----------



## Arnau92 (16 May 2020)

Prefiero hacerlo aunque no saque rédito económico. El hecho de que haya más gente con gustos similares y una sociedad más sana permite que se formen nuevos grupos alrededor de aficiones más saludables, además de que es agradable ayudar a los demás a progresar, evitándoles errores de "principiante".


----------



## Arnau92 (16 May 2020)

Entonces creo que en ese sentido somos un poco parecidos. En general todo el contenido teórico ahí expuesto son cosas que he probado en el sujeto de pruebas que más fácil resulta de estudiar (creo que la respuesta es obvia). 

No espero que todo el mundo que lo lea adopte para su estilo de vida todas las cosas enumeradas pero si almenos logra calar en ellos lo suficiente como para que se replanteen muchas cosas y adopten hábitos más saludables ya será mejor que nada.

Por otro lado hay gente con una gran voluntad para hacer cosas pero les falta la información adecuada para salir del circulo.


----------



## Arnau92 (16 May 2020)

En la última parte debo oponerme en rotundo. Los ciclos comportan riesgos que almenos en mi opinión no merecen la pena.

Aumento de vello corporal, posibles ginecomastias, pérdida de pelo debido a la conversión de testo a DHT, posibilidad de no recuperar el 100% de la producción endógena de testosterona y la líbido tras el ciclo. Sinceramente no lo veo.

Además, si te jodes el eje hormonal es algo que arrastrarás para siempre quizás y la TRT (terapia de reemplazo de Testosterona) no es una solución. Te vuelve dependiente de un producto de las farmacéuticas. Si te quedas sin "submininistros" qué haces? Es casi imposible recuperar un eje inhibido por años. Te conviertes en dependiente de las farmacéuticas, cuando un hombre sano siempre debe buscar la autosuficiencia dentro de lo posible en los diferentes aspectos de su vida. Ser dependiente es ser un esclavo. Ser dependiente de paguitas es ser un esclavo del estado. Si te vuelves un "mal ciudadano" no les costará nada "castigarte".

Para el que no lo sepa cuando se toma testosterona de manera exógena (externa al cuerpo) los testículos dejan de producir la propia ya que ve que ya tiene los niveles "suplidos".


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (16 May 2020)

.evitar alimentos como el regaliz ¿el regaliz es un alimento? Es un palo coño, yo lo uso. ¿La raíz de regaliz es estrógenizante? No lo puedo creer.
Yo lo que tenía entendido es que no es buena para gente que sufre del corazón, parece que aumenta la tensión y el riesgo de cardiopatía.
¿La yerbabuena? ¿ Pero eso se come? Yo solo la he probado en té y en chicle...
¿Fritos? ¿Porqué? ¿Entonces el pescaito tiene que ser cocido? ¿Y el Pollo? ¿Y los huevos?

Dulces y otras “golosinas” ? ¿Que significa otras “Golosinas”?

El caldo de huesos hay que cocerlo 48 horas? Joder, dejar el fuego 2 días...


----------



## Arnau92 (16 May 2020)

Es mejor una rutina donde el volumen semanal esté dividido en varios entrenos. Si tienes que entrenar a frecuencia 1 (entrenar en serio) ciertos grupos musculares tendrás tales agujetas que pueden afectar a tu rendimiento en el trabajo y más si este hay momentos en que pueda resultar exigente físicamente.


----------



## Arnau92 (16 May 2020)

Aumentar la frecuencia permite reducir el volumen por entrenamiento aumentando el semanal.

En lugar de hacer 12 series por pectoral puedes hacer 2 entrenamientos y en cada uno 8-10 series. El volumen en general debe ser suficiente como para generar adaptaciones pero sin perjudicar la progresión.


----------



## rory (16 May 2020)

Caldo de huesos durante 48 horas? Con la crockpot o cómo?


----------



## Arnau92 (16 May 2020)

rory dijo:


> Caldo de huesos durante 48 horas? Con la crockpot o cómo?



Con la crockpot, por supuesto, el consumo es de 120W/240W (a potencia baja / alta). Comparado con dejar el gas encendido tal cantidad de horas el precio es varía mucho. Obviamente en ningún momento estoy planteando cocinar 48h tirando de gas, sería una ruina. 

Este es un ejemplo de olla de cocción lenta (crock pot):

https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00YCATDXY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Aquí tienes dos ejemplos de receta: 

Caldo de huesos: receta y beneficios

Cómo hacer caldo de huesos

Se puede hacer con los huesos solos o le puedes añadir verduras, especies y demás, eso va a gustos.


----------



## Domm (16 May 2020)

No se necesita un manual para eso, solo las mujeres leen esa clase de cosas.

Lo que necesitas es levantar el culo del sofá y ponerte a correr 10 kilómetros al día con sol o tormenta. Luego a nadar al mar contra la corriente y sorteando olas. Comer sano de preferencia alimentos crudos altos en fibra.

Y eso es todo, a la mierda los manualitos del Cosmopolitan y similares.


----------



## Domm (16 May 2020)

Te equivocas, durante años seguí esos ridículos consejos mientras seguía una rutina de boxing y tae bo, pero mientras más dinero me gastaba en suplementos vitamínicos y más tiempo pasaba en el gimnasio más me daba cuenta de que obtenía los mismos resultados o incluso mejores comiendo comida natural.

Si quieres un consejo sobre nutrición pídeselo a una nutricionista y no recurras a manuales de youtube ni cosas de esas que no sirven para nada.


----------



## Arnau92 (16 May 2020)

+1 Creo que de los que entrenamos ninguno ha dicho que sean necesarios los suplementos. Incluso los pocos que menciono en la guía muchos pueden obtenerse de manera natural si se sabe como y son para mejorar nuestra salud, nada tienen que ver con aumentar el rendimiento deportivo en los entrenos / acelerar la recuperación (dejando de lado los que si importan en este sentido que son para articulaciones, la gelatina por ejemplo que encontramos en el pie de cerdo puede ser muy útil en este sentido).

Sobre lo de weider, no diré que no funciona y menos cuando el descanso y la dieta son adecuados pero en mi caso personal una rutina que me dejara con unas agujetas letales cada día me resultaría algo engorrosa para combinar con ciertas labores fuera del mundo del entreno.

Al fin y al cabo el objetivo final debe ser superarnos a nosotros mismos sin caer en las lesiones pero sin sacrificar en exceso otros aspectos de nuestra vida, aspectos como el rendimiento laboral por ejemplo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (16 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> subiendo



A mi no me has contestado...

Otra pregunta

¿En qué te basas para despreciar la sal del Himalaya? Los gavinetes de hejpertos no paran de avalarla. Yo creo que la sal mientras no sea industrial, aunque sea de minas de tierra es buena, o puede serlo, dependiendo de los nutrientes minerales que la hayan compuesto.

Es que por esa regla de tres tampoco la sal de mar es toda igual, depende de los minerales que nutran ese mar. Dependerá de la composición de las montañas y suelos que arrastran y nutren los ríos que nutran ese mar.


----------



## Arnau92 (16 May 2020)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> .evitar alimentos como el regaliz ¿el regaliz es un alimento? Es un palo coño, yo lo uso. ¿La raíz de regaliz es estrógenizante? No lo puedo creer.
> Yo lo que tenía entendido es que no es buena para gente que sufre del corazón, parece que aumenta la tensión y el riesgo de cardiopatía.
> ¿La yerbabuena? ¿ Pero eso se come? Yo solo la he probado en té y en chicle...
> ¿Fritos? ¿Porqué? ¿Entonces el pescaito tiene que ser cocido? ¿Y el Pollo? ¿Y los huevos?
> ...



El té es un alimento? No, es una bebida, pero creo que el concepto se entiende igual. Como menciono en el documento nuestros receptores de estrogénos son la cosa más promiscua que hay, todo lo que se parece a un estrogeno lo asimila como tal. Al fin y al cabo, qué tiene que ver el plástico con la hormona femenina por antonomasia?

Es tan bueno para gente que sufre del corazón como son las estatinas una verdadera solución (no ya que reducen los niveles de testosterona al reducir el colesterol que es necesario para producir esta).

La hierbabuena suele usarse para infusiones.

¿No sabes hacer pescado a la plancha? ¿Y los huevos duros?

Golosinas >






En 1900, el consumo de azúcar del estadounidense medio rondaba menos de 2 kg al año. Actualmente ronda los 60 kg por año (!), un consumo que puede calificarse tranquilamente como _abuso _de la sustancia. Generalmente pocas personas son conscientes de la cantidad de azúcar que consumen, debido a que la mayor parte se encuentra camuflada en otros alimentos: una lata de refresco suele contener nada menos que 9 cucharaditas de azúcar blanco industrial refinado. 

Sin ningún tipo de duda, el azúcar refinado es una sustancia diabólica que nunca jamás debió inventarse, que está destruyendo la biología humana y que debería ilegalizarse sin miramientos. El problema es que si eso se hiciese, deberían desaparecer secciones enteras de los supermercados; muchas empresas poderosas quebrarían y hasta serían llevadas a los tribunales. Y ningún abogado sería capaz de convencer a nadie de que estas empresas no han estado envenenando conscientemente a la humanidad durante décadas enteras.

Sobre la sal del himalaya aunque tenga mejores cualidades nutricionales es un condimento por el cual creo que no merece la pena pagar la diferencia de precio abismal entre la sal marina y la del himalaya aún siendo esta mejor.

Sobre la sal de minas yo no te digo que sea mala de por si, pero la mayoría/casi toda pasa por un proceso de refinado que da lugar a la típica sal de mesa que encontramos en todos los restaurantes.



Disculpa que no contestara antes.


----------



## elepwr (17 May 2020)

Hay bastante broscience en esos comentarios sueltos recopilados en un word.

Ayudaría que el autor / recolector pusiera su foto, es una manera muy simple de saber si merece la pena abrir el enlace.


----------



## Arnau92 (17 May 2020)

elepwr dijo:


> Hay bastante broscience en esos comentarios sueltos recopilados en un word.
> 
> Ayudaría que el autor / recolector pusiera su foto, es una manera muy simple de saber si merece la pena abrir el enlace.



Si consideras información contrastada con pubmed broscience es que no sabes ni qué es pubmed probablemente. Te invito a invertir algo de tu tiempo en corroborar por ti mismo esa información comprobando las fuentes, quizás así veas que no estás desperdiciando tu tiempo.


----------



## elepwr (17 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Si consideras información contrastada con pubmed broscience es que no sabes ni qué es pubmed probablemente. Te invito a invertir algo de tu tiempo en corroborar por ti mismo esa información comprobando las fuentes, quizás así veas que no estás desperdiciando tu tiempo.



Sabes de sobra como son esos estudios, las muestras, los sesgos, correlacion vs causalidad, lo de siempre.

Poner 4 estudios seleccionados y decir que hay que tomar Zinc para absorber la vitamina D es broscience de la que hace mucho que no se ve.

Pero mucho animo con tu word, la foto será para más adelante supongo.


----------



## Arnau92 (17 May 2020)

elepwr dijo:


> Sabes de sobra como son esos estudios, las muestras, los sesgos, correlacion vs causalidad, lo de siempre.
> 
> Poner 4 estudios seleccionados y decir que hay que tomar Zinc para absorber la vitamina D es broscience de la que hace mucho que no se ve.
> 
> Pero mucho animo con tu word, la foto será para más adelante supongo.



Entonces hay estudios válidos según tu?

Zinc y vitamina D, ok, ni te has leído el contenido. No voy a perder más tiempo.

El simple hecho de que haya que tener unos niveles adecuados de magnesio ya que al sintetizar la vitamina D consume parte de estas reservas no depende de estudios, es una realidad. En la última analítica que me hice pedí a la doctora si era posible obtener los resultados de mis niveles de vitamina d (no me suplemento con ella, ya me expongo suficiente al sol, y en cuanto a magnesio sé como obtenerlo naturalmente en cantidades suficientes) pero me lo denegó ya que casi todo el mundo sale que tiene los niveles por debajo de los rangos "normales".

Sobre el magnesio es normal que hoy en día su déficit sea algo habitual debido a la pobreza mineral de los terrenos de grandes explotaciones agrícolas. Por suerte hay manantiales y fuentes que son ricas en este mineral a lo largo de la geografía española.

No me voy a tomar fotos para exponer mi imagen en internet por un desconocido.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (17 May 2020)

Yo la ultima química sanguínea que me hice la vitamina D andaba dentro del límite. 34 y pico y ponía que debía estar entre 30 y 100 chismes 

La B12 también, 500 y pico.

¿Qué otras vitaminas conviene comprobar?


----------



## Arnau92 (17 May 2020)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo la ultima química sanguínea que me hice la vitamina D andaba dentro del límite. 34 y pico y ponía que debía estar entre 30 y 100 chismes
> 
> La B12 también, 500 y pico.
> 
> ¿Qué otras vitaminas conviene comprobar?



Si tienes vía libre en ese sentido yo miraría:

Niveles generales de vitaminas y minerales (destacables magnesio, calcio, potasio, ferritina,)

Dejando a un lado las vitaminas es interesante conocer los niveles hormonales de uno mismo.

Testosterona libre (es la que influirá a tu líbido especialmente), el otro tipo de testosterona va enlazado a una proteína y no está en circulación por el cuerpo constantemente.

Estrogenos (estradiol)

Y añadiría algunos valores que influyan en el sistema inmune (puede ser interesante conocer los niveles de tus defensas).


----------



## Arnau92 (17 May 2020)

Domm dijo:


> No sabes ni dónde estás parado. Quieres recortar un "manual" de nutrición del Cosmopolitan y no sabes que la nutrición para el entrenamiento es personal y única, y se elabora después de tomarte pruebas, medir tus niveles y todo lo que hacen las nutricionistas.



A ver, para llevar una alimentación correcta si sabes aplicar las pautas básicas, llevar un superávit/déficit calórico según el objetivo que tengas en ese momento y demás creo que no hace falta tirar de nutricionistas. Es más, muchos de ellos aún siguen anclados en los viejos mitos de comer 5 veces al día o que las grasas engordan.

PD para subir/bajar de peso no hace falta contar calorías, y menos aún si tienes un trabajo físico, es imposible calcular cuantas calorías gastas ahí.

Si estás subiendo de peso intentarás que sea controlado (0,5kg a la semana aproximadamente) mientras vas progresando en tus marcas personales.


----------



## Arnau92 (17 May 2020)

Domm dijo:


> A mi me hicieron un análisis completo de sangre por niveles de colesterol pero también por precaución porque los suplementos vitamínicos para ganar masa muscular pueden subirte la presión. También hay otros niveles que hay que controlar como el IMC y peso desde luego, pero también otros más complejos como el RAW (resistencia pulmonar) y descarte de soplo al corazón entre otros.
> 
> Antes de entrar a un entrenamiento básico no se necesitan tantos exámenes pero todos estaremos de acuerdo en que "una misma talla no le hace a todo el mundo". En cuanto a un programa de nutrición y entrenamiento no se puede seguir una plantilla y esperar que les sirva a todos por igual porque es un engaño. Por no mencionar que sin la supervisión de una nutricionista (todos los gimnasios decentes tienen una nutricionista residente) que formule un programa y una dieta específica lo más probable es que estés gastando tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero sin obtener los resultados que deseas.



Suplementos vitamínicos que suben la presión? Como no sean extractos de hierbas que a partir de ciertas dosis pueden subirla o directamente esteroides orales (sumamente hapatóxicos)...

Más que IMC lo que importa es el porcentaje de grasa corporal. No es lo mismo un tio que pesa 80kg a un 10-12% que otro que pesa 80 pero mide 1,65 y está por encima del 25%.

Los gimnasios que tienen "nutricionistas" que dices suelen dar las típicas dietas comerciales. Arroz y pollo para hombres y mucha verdurita para chicas.

El programa de entrenamiento planteado se basa en ejercicios multiarticulares (básicos), que deberían ser los primeros ejericios que aprende un novato, primero dominar la técnica luego progresión de cargas y alrededor de estos básicos añadir ejercicios accesorios (más de aislamiento).

Además, está planteado de tal manera que puede ser una rutina a largo plazo entrenando en casa (sin pagar cuotas de gimnasio y ahorrándote los desplazamientos). Es mejor que ir a muchos gimnasios comerciales donde casi todo son cintas de correr y máquinas para hacer cardio. Maldito sea el mito de que para perder grasa corporal hay que hacer cardio. Y que conste que no desaconsejo hacer ejercicio físico pero es mejor enfocarlo a actividades de bajo impacto articular.


----------



## Arnau92 (17 May 2020)

Domm dijo:


> Sí, a mi también me sonó raro pero me aburre leer la wikipedia para averiguar de qué vitamina en concreto se trata. El wey y porquerías de esas además te suben de peso en gordura, no solo de masa muscular así que algo de cierto debe tener.
> 
> En mi gimnasio (en los dos en los que seguí un programa nutricional estricto la nutricionista me hizo un plan completo semanal y luego quincenal con seguimiento estricto) todo fue muy profesional y con controles constantes y monitoreo de progresos, pero para lo que pagaba el boli para firmar debería haber sido de oro.
> 
> Sobre lo que dices de los programas de cardio, lo que yo pretendía era incrementar la masa muscular (ponerme cuadrado) porque el cardio nunca fue un problema para mi. Aún así el programa personalizado que seguía era cardio y potencia con grupos musculares definidos por plan de entrenamiento y por días para no tener problemas con el ácido láctico en una zona concreta y repetitiva.



Siento desanimarte pero me temo que terminaste en un gimnasio "comercial" 100%. Por cierto, lo de la proteína whey solo la consumen algunos para intentar aumentar la ingesta diaria de proteína, sobre su calidad no creo que sea la mejor. Yo por mi parte prefiero limitarme en ese sentido a mi alimentación y ya.

Por muchos planes que hagan si siguen cayendo en los mitos de siempre de poco sirve. Además, tampoco hace falta ninguna planificación especial para que un novato progrese (no te lo tomes a mal, es que cuando se empieza las mejoras son muy rápidas). Con cumplir unas pautas básicas como comer más de lo que gastas (superávit calórico), un correcto entrenamiento (estimulo muscular) y una ingesta de proteína suficiente se crece si o si. El cardio es desperdiciar calorías (por las que necesitas comer aún más para alcanzar ese superavit) en un ejercicio que tiene como respuesta hormonal el aumento de hormonas como el cortisol. Todos hemos sido novatos algún día, es por ello que ya sé de que pie calzan en sitios como ese. La mayoría de gimnasios comerciales ni siquiera suelen tener un rack completo para trabajar ejercicios básicos con peso libre (no guiado).

Sobre el ácido láctico te confirmo que es un mito al igual que el típico de beber agua con azúcar para pasar las agujetas. Las agujetas no son más que microroturas musculares inflamadas después del entrenamiento que el cuerpo tendrá que reparar y en esta reparación aumentarán ligeramente de tamaño si las condiciones lo acompañan.


----------



## rory (17 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Entonces hay estudios válidos según tu?
> 
> Zinc y vitamina D, ok, ni te has leído el contenido. No voy a perder más tiempo.
> 
> ...



Coño, pues si sabes cómo obtener el magnesio naturalmente, dilo.

Yo lo tomo en pastillas


----------



## Blunae (18 May 2020)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Absolutamente todos los suplementos son un puto timo.
> Apenas suponen un 5% del rendimiento deportivo y eso cuando son aplicados con un médico detrás.
> Que me explique a mi por que la proteína de la leche es muchísimo mejor que la leche.
> Respuesta , por que hay que engañar a los gilipollas para sacarles la pasta.
> ...



Se te ve entendido eh? Mencionas la vitamina C, algunos suplementos contienen un gramo diario de vit C. ¿Sabes la cantidad de naranjas que tendrías que tomar para llegar a ese valor? Y mencionas que los que tomamos agua mineral vivimos engañados. Pues qué quieres que te diga, después de tres cólicos nefríticos, por la dureza del agua en la zona donde vivo, decidí comprar agua embotellada. Beber del grifo en mi zona es jugarte la salud.


----------



## Arnau92 (18 May 2020)

rory dijo:


> Coño, pues si sabes cómo obtener el magnesio naturalmente, dilo.
> 
> Yo lo tomo en pastillas



La sal marina es bastante rica en este mineral, junto a esto si tienes la gran suerte de contar con una fuente/manantial cuya agua tiene una alta concentración de este mineral pues has dado de lleno. No recuerdo que web era la que incluso vendía el magnesio que obtenían evaporando el agua de una de esas fuentes (aquí en España).

1889-Catalogoagua-minero-medicinal.pdf

Mira la lista usando Ctrl + F y busca por la palabra magnesio, a ver si tienes suerte y hay alguna cerca de tu zona. La lástima es que no pone la ubicación exacta de donde se encuentran estas fuentes, solo la población. Por ejemplo, una de las mencionadas es la Font Calenta, en Centelles.


----------



## AGUACATE (18 May 2020)

Yo os propongo q comáis aguacates de malaga.... a están riquísimos


----------



## Arnau92 (18 May 2020)

AGUACATE dijo:


> Yo os propongo q comáis aguacates de malaga.... a están riquísimos



¿Sabes algo en cuanto al uso de pesticidas en este tipo de cultivo?


----------



## AGUACATE (18 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> ¿Sabes algo en cuanto al uso de pesticidas en este tipo de cultivo?



Yo lo que te puedo decir es que no uso sulfatos ni pesticidas y que hay mucha gente que no usa. Que habrá gente que los usa pues es probable pero como es lógico hablo solo de lo que yo hago, que es lo que se.


----------



## Arnau92 (18 May 2020)

AGUACATE dijo:


> Yo lo que te puedo decir es que no uso sulfatos ni pesticidas y que hay mucha gente que no usa. Que habrá gente que los usa pues es probable pero como es lógico hablo solo de lo que yo hago, que es lo que se.



Es posible que mire en alguna tienda de la zona si venden (solo producto nacional/local). Suficientemente puteados están ya los agricultores como para comprar comida de otros países. Tenemos de todo y a veces es algo que no se valora.


----------



## AGUACATE (18 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Es posible que mire en alguna tienda de la zona si venden (solo producto nacional/local). Suficientemente puteados están ya los agricultores como para comprar comida de otros países. Tenemos de todo y a veces es algo que no se valora.



Pues si quieres te paso mi página (sin ningún compromiso) que ahora mismo vendemos aguacates


----------



## Arnau92 (18 May 2020)

AGUACATE dijo:


> Pues si quieres te paso mi página (sin ningún compromiso) que ahora mismo vendemos aguacates



Adelante, no pierdo nada por echarle un vistazo.


----------



## AGUACATE (18 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Adelante, no pierdo nada por echarle un vistazo.





Arnau92 dijo:


> Adelante, no pierdo nada por echarle un vistazo.



Hola
Adjunto la web por si es de tu interés o de algún conocido 
Gracias de antemano y un saludo

MANCATE Tropical Fruit le ofrece frutas tropicales, Mango y Aguacate.


----------



## Arnau92 (20 May 2020)

spicegirl dijo:


> *"Para las mujeres: Evitar los anticonceptivos orales ya que pasan a la orina y, en última
> instancia, a los ríos y mares. También arruinan el equilibrio hormonal femenino."*



Por muy inverosímil que pueda parecerte me temo que el problema es real.







La OCDE advierte de una «feminización» de los peces por los rastros de anticonceptivos orales en el agua







https://www.agenciasinc.es/Noticias...izados-por-la-contaminacion-en-la-costa-vasca


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (20 May 2020)

Todo bien, me gusto la guía, me quede loco en el ultimo apartado, evitar masturbación y pornografia, es imposible que pueda cumplir este apartado ajajjajj

Taluec


----------



## Arnau92 (22 May 2020)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> Todo bien, me gusto la guía, me quede loco en el ultimo apartado, evitar masturbación y pornografia, es imposible que pueda cumplir este apartado ajajjajj
> 
> Taluec



Puedes intentar canalizar toda esa energía en otras actividades, tendrás mejor humor, tiempo libre y si consigues mantener la abstinencia durante semanas al final podrás dejarlo.

Dediqué una publicación al tema un poco más ilustrada: La pornografía y sus efectos negativos (físicos y mentales)


----------



## nief (23 May 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El documento es un compendio de buenas prácticas en cuanto a hábitos, una recomendación de material, rutina de entrenamiento y pautas sobre alimentación.
> 
> ManualBRWesp.pdf
> 
> ...



Todo lo que hay en el pdf es justo un resumen de todo lo que llevo 9 meses investigando y aplicando. 

Joder esta muy bien. Con los articulos y todo. Oro molido 

Decir que estas directrices me han rejuvenecido 20 años. Antes ya con achaques de viejo y pufd desaparecidos


----------



## Arnau92 (23 May 2020)

nief dijo:


> Todo lo que hay en el pdf es justo un resumen de todo lo que llevo 9 meses investigando y aplicando.
> 
> Joder esta muy bien. Con los articulos y todo. Oro molido
> 
> Decir que estas directrices me han rejuvenecido 20 años. Antes ya con achaques de viejo y pufd desaparecidos



Me alegro mucho de poder ayudar con este contenido, en especial a aquellos que ya llevaban investigando sobre estos temas pero con esto ya poco más se necesita. Para mí es como si me ayudara a mi mismo o a una persona cercana a evitar "perder tiempo" buscando toda esta información y evitarse uno de cometer errores de principiante.


----------



## Billy Ray (25 May 2020)

La sociedad más enferma y podrida de la historia, la que se alimenta con más basura química y procesada, la que se infecta de virus chinos. Es la más postureta con la "saluc"....

Es ridículo, el hombre del siglo XXI haría reir a cualquiera de cualquier siglo anterior, haría reir a un pitecántropo...


----------



## Donnie (26 May 2020)

Me ha gustado mucho el manual, de acuerdo en la mayor parte de las cosas.

Sobre la crock pot decir que ha sido mi mejor compra de este año. Me hago unos caldos con un sabor insuperable. Mi receta:

1 - echas en el fondo un par de puerros, partidos a la mitad. Hay quien deja las hojas, yo las quito.
2 - una cebolla grande partida en 4 trozos.
3 - 2 ajos partidos a la mitad.
4 - echo la carne: una pata de gallina (si no tienes usa una de pollo), huesos variados (cerdo y ternera) y un trozo de morcillo.
5 - lo riego todo bien con vinagre de manzana ecológico del bueno.
6 - echa hierbas, las que más te gusten: apio, perejil, laurel.
7 - llena la olla hasta arriba de agua.
7.5 - al rato, una hora o así, quita las pequeñas partículas negras que vas a ver flotando pegadas a las paredes, son mierda de la carne que dan mal sabor.
8 - deja cocer 24 horas en LOW.
9 - a las 24 horas puedes coger con un cazo, colar y embotar la mitad del líquido. Ahí tienes un caldo potente.
10 - echa más agua y deja cocer otras 24 horas. Te saldrá un caldo intenso pero más suave y aprovecharás toda la materia prima para hacer el doble de caldo.
11 - retira la carne y los huesos. Coge el caldo con un cazo, cuélalo y embótalo.

Para embotar: directamente de la olla con un cazo y un colador llena tarros de cristal. Asegúrate que cierran bien. Llénalos dejando un dedo de aire. Cuidado que quema que jode. Cierra bien el bote y dale la vuelta para que haga el vacío. Por supuesto no quites la grasa, es lo mejor.

Deja que se enfríen los botes y guárdalos en el frigo, te durarán 1 semana 10 días tranquilamente. También puedes congelarlos.

PD: Hay gente que también echa zanahorias, a mí no me hacen mucha gracia.
PD2: Si compráis una croc pot, que sea manual, no programable.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (30 May 2020)

Atesorando agua de lluvia, no creo que en una ciudad haya otra posibilidad, cosa que nos hace muy frágiles frente a un cataclismo.


----------



## Arnau92 (31 May 2020)

JavieritoPicapiedra dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho el manual, de acuerdo en la mayor parte de las cosas.
> 
> Sobre la crock pot decir que ha sido mi mejor compra de este año. Me hago unos caldos con un sabor insuperable. Mi receta:
> 
> ...



Se agradece el dar con otro usuario que también conoce la receta. En mi caso pocos días dura desde que lo hago así que el tema congelar no me pasa ni por la cabeza. La mía es "programable" en cuanto a que puedes indicar una cuenta atrás hasta que se ponga en modo "mantener la temperatura", la otra opción es encenderla simplemente a fuego "alto o bajo" sin temporizador.


----------



## Gurney (1 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Se agradece el dar con otro usuario que también conoce la receta. En mi caso pocos días dura desde que lo hago así que el tema congelar no me pasa ni por la cabeza. La mía es "programable" en cuanto a que puedes indicar una cuenta atrás hasta que se ponga en modo "mantener la temperatura", la otra opción es encenderla simplemente a fuego "alto o bajo" sin temporizador.




Cuál es la diferencia (nutricional) entre un caldo que hagas con carne y huesos y verduras variadas, y el crock pot?

Un saludo.


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Jun 2020)

Gurney dijo:


> Cuál es la diferencia (nutricional) entre un caldo que hagas con carne y huesos y verduras variadas, y el crock pot?
> 
> Un saludo.



En el caldo normal el hueso da más bien sabor, por decirlo de algún modo "infusiona" el caldo, cosa que por supuesto es positiva.

En el caso de usar un crock pot (olla de cocción lenta) lo que se pretende es con un bajo consumo de electricidad (no queremos pagar un dineral por cocinar tantas horas) se logra mediante la cocción prolongada (48h según el tipo de hueso que estemos cocinando, en este caso me refiero a huesos de vacuno poco/nada carnosos) que el contenido del hueso se libere en el caldo a mucha mayor escala, para ello uno se ayuda del vinagre de manzana para ayudar a que el hueso se "desmineralice".

La acción del vinagre también es destacable en el proceso, si de pequeño has hecho algún experimento en la escuela dejando un hueso en un bote de cristal con vinagre lo sabrás. Yo en mi caso lo hice en primaria.

Experimento de descalcificación de un hueso (experimento del hueso y el vinagre) - 100CIA


----------



## Gurney (1 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> En el caldo normal el hueso da más bien sabor, por decirlo de algún modo "infusiona" el caldo, cosa que por supuesto es positiva.
> 
> En el caso de usar un crock pot (olla de cocción lenta) lo que se pretende es con un bajo consumo de electricidad (no queremos pagar un dineral por cocinar tantas horas) se logra mediante la cocción prolongada (48h según el tipo de hueso que estemos cocinando, en este caso me refiero a huesos de vacuno poco/nada carnosos) que el contenido del hueso se libere en el caldo a mucha mayor escala, para ello uno se ayuda del vinagre de manzana para ayudar a que el hueso se "desmineralice".
> 
> ...




Dónde habéis comprado la olla?


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Jun 2020)

Gurney dijo:


> Dónde habéis comprado la olla?



Yo por amazon, tampoco es que supiera donde buscar más. No es un producto muy frecuente que puedas encontrar en una tienda de electrodomésticos al lado de casa.

Me la pillé a la mitad de precio ya que era de 2a mano (devolución de otro cliente) que simplemente tiene algunos defectos estéticos como un pequeño rasguño en la olla de cerámica, te aconsejo mirar esa opción entre las que te interesen, te puedes ahorrar bastante, al fin y al cabo lo que importa es el correcto funcionamiento.


----------



## Gurney (1 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Yo por amazon, tampoco es que supiera donde buscar más. No es un producto muy frecuente que puedas encontrar en una tienda de electrodomésticos al lado de casa.
> 
> Me la pillé a la mitad de precio ya que era de 2a mano (devolución de otro cliente) que simplemente tiene algunos defectos estéticos como un pequeño rasguño en la olla de cerámica, te aconsejo mirar esa opción entre las que te interesen, te puedes ahorrar bastante, al fin y al cabo lo que importa es el correcto funcionamiento.




Qué precio es razonable?


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Jun 2020)

Gurney dijo:


> Qué precio es razonable?



Yo pagué alrededor de 50e por una de 5L aproximadamente. Depende de para cuantas personas quieras cocinar deberías buscar un tamaño mayor.


----------



## Donnie (1 Jun 2020)

Yo compré la Crock Pot de 6.5 litros manual por 56 euros. Primero compré una programable pero la devolví porque tenía un máximo de horas y precisamente la gracia de esta olla es tenerla horas y horas conectada. La conectas a un programador wifi y listo.

Nosotros somos 3 y con esta olla sacamos unos 3 litros de caldo, todo depende de la cantidad de huesos y verdura que eches.

La gracia de los caldos de huesos es que en cocciones largas se extraen muchísimos más minerales y colágeno que en cocciones normales. Perfecta para intestino permeable y otros problemas digestivos. Hay muchísima información por internet.

Como era totalmente novato compré este libro con consejos y recetas, altamente recomendable.

Slow cooker. Recetas para olla de cocción lenta LAROUSSE - Libros Ilustrados/ Prácticos - Gastronomía: Amazon.es: Miranda Arbizu, Marta: Libros


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Jun 2020)

JavieritoPicapiedra dijo:


> Yo compré la Crock Pot de 6.5 litros manual por 56 euros. Primero compré una programable pero la devolví porque tenía un máximo de horas y precisamente la gracia de esta olla es tenerla horas y horas conectada. La conectas a un programador wifi y listo.
> 
> Nosotros somos 3 y con esta olla sacamos unos 3 litros de caldo, todo depende de la cantidad de huesos y verdura que eches.
> 
> ...



Vaya, en mi caso el libro de recetas venía incluido.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (1 Jun 2020)

Engordar 3 kilos el fin de semana es normal? Me acabo de pesar y flipe, venia haciendo buena alimentación y gym y de repente, el sábado y domingo me excedí un poco (14 cervezas 1906 330ml) combinado con algo de comida basura me hizo subir casi 4 kilos...


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Jun 2020)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> Engordar 3 kilos el fin de semana es normal? Me acabo de pesar y flipe, venia haciendo buena alimentación y gym y de repente, el sábado y domingo me excedí un poco (14 cervezas 1906 330ml) combinado con algo de comida basura me hizo subir casi 4 kilos...



Hueles a troll desde aquí, pero bueno, es posible subirlo pero seguro que es casi todo retención de líquidos.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (1 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Hueles a troll desde aquí, pero bueno, es posible subirlo pero seguro que es casi todo retención de líquidos.



No no es en serio, el hilo me parece super serio y util por eso entre a realizar la consulta.

Me podrías sugerir una rutina para espalda y biceps?

Gracias


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (1 Jun 2020)

Tambien me gustaria saber si existe algun ejercicio especifico para desarrollar brazos ya que tengo tendencia a desarrollar musculos grandes (espalda pecho piernas) pero me cuesta un poco mas tanto el bicep como el tricep, me gustaria tener mas volumen de brazos.


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Jun 2020)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> No no es en serio, el hilo me parece super serio y util por eso entre a realizar la consulta.
> 
> Me podrías sugerir una rutina para espalda y biceps?
> 
> Gracias



Suponiendo que esté incluída dentro de un entrenamiento completo semanal.

Espalda 10-22 series por semana
Bíceps 10-20 ídem

Repártelo en 2 o 3 entrenos por semana, eso como tu veas.


Posibles ejercicios:

Dominadas: Sin mucho material necesario tienes las dominadas aunque estas requieren una fuerza de agarre considerable, puedes ir haciendo progresiones.

Remo con barra / a una mano con mancuerna

Peso muerto (mejor si la barra es hexagonal olímpica, para tener un eje de gravedad equilibrado)

El peso muerto puede estar bien para no dejar rezagada la zona lumbar que en dominadas pasa a un plano casi inexistente, sino puedes hacer planks abdominales a 1' y luego lastrarte cuando vayas sobrado. 5 series de planks 3 veces a la semana puede estar de maravilla. Tener un "core" fuerte ayuda a mejorar desequilibrios posturales también.


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Jun 2020)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> Tambien me gustaria saber si existe algun ejercicio especifico para desarrollar brazos ya que tengo tendencia a desarrollar musculos grandes (espalda pecho piernas) pero me cuesta un poco mas tanto el bicep como el tricep, me gustaria tener mas volumen de brazos.



Yo también he tenido el problema similar, lo dicho, frecuencia 2, volumen de series elevado dentro de lo indicado y puedes mirar de probar métodos como el rest-pause. Es decir, haces una serie por ejemplo a 12 reps y a los 10-20 segundos otra al fallo y repites hasta completar las series totales.

1 serie normal + 1 rest-pause

1min de descanso (o lo que creas, yo lo cierto es que me muevo siguiendo un poco la frecuencia cardíaca en los básicos).


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (1 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Yo también he tenido el problema similar, lo dicho, frecuencia 2, volumen de series elevado dentro de lo indicado y puedes mirar de probar métodos como el rest-pause. Es decir, haces una serie por ejemplo a 12 reps y a los 10-20 segundos otra al fallo y repites hasta completar las series totales.
> 
> 1 serie normal + 1 rest-pause
> 
> 1min de descanso (o lo que creas, yo lo cierto es que me muevo siguiendo un poco la frecuencia cardíaca en los básicos).



Vi tu mensaje justo despues de entrenar, la rutina que hago me ha dado resultados y es maximo peso lo mas rapido posible x 10 repeticiones en cuatro series. Acabo reventado, hoy x ejemplo hice de esta de espalda:

4x10 jalones al pecho
4x10 jalones con agarre interior
4x10 dominadas con ayuda
4x10 remo a dos manos
3x10 remo a una mano
5x10 remo gironda

4x10 barra z 15kg x lado
4x10 curl martillo
4x10 curl bicep

55 minutos tarde hoy

Hago rutina de 5 dias entrenamiento

Tenia pensado una hora de cardio por la tarde... pero ya vere 

Podrias aclararme un poco lo de las frecuencias, el resto lo pille bien.

Creo que voy a introducir en la rutina de brazos lo del rest pause para probar, siempre trabajo con pesos grandes en brazos y creo que no es lo optimo para lo que busco


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Jun 2020)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> Vi tu mensaje justo despues de entrenar, la rutina que hago me ha dado resultados y es maximo peso lo mas rapido posible x 10 repeticiones en cuatro series. Acabo reventado, hoy x ejemplo hice de esta de espalda:
> 
> 4x10 jalones al pecho
> 4x10 jalones con agarre interior
> ...



Mucho volumen en un solo día, aunque bueno, si no tienes un trabajo físico es algo asumible, en otros casos esas agujetas mortales pueden convertir en una tortura el trabajo. No hagas peso máximo posible, haz peso máximo posible con explosividad y buena técnica intentando llegar a las 12 reps, si te dejas alguna en recámara mejor, en especial cuando se trata de grupos grandes es mejor no llegar al fallo, el agotamiento que genera es mucho mayor.

La frecuencia es las veces por semana que entrenas un mismo grupo muscular.

Los pesos que uses deberían permitirte realizar la rep con una cierta explosividad controlada a unas 12 reps.

Deja el cardio, es perder tiempo y calorías, haz senderismo (mejor si el terreno es natural, por la amortiguación y tal) o hiit si vas a hacerlo de todos modos.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (1 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Mucho volumen en un solo día, aunque bueno, si no tienes un trabajo físico es algo asumible, en otros casos esas agujetas mortales pueden convertir en una tortura el trabajo. No hagas peso máximo posible, haz peso máximo posible con explosividad y buena técnica intentando llegar a las 12 reps, si te dejas alguna en recámara mejor, en especial cuando se trata de grupos grandes es mejor no llegar al fallo, el agotamiento que genera es mucho mayor.
> 
> La frecuencia es las veces por semana que entrenas un mismo grupo muscular.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los consejos, en efecto, mi trabajo es sedentario (jurídico) y después de entrena suelo estar sentado hasta la noche prácticamente.

Procurare caminar en subida esta tarde para hacer algo de aeróbico.

mañana tirare pecho y triceps siguiendo lo que indicas, procurare cargar hasta alcanzar 12 rep por serie.


----------



## INE (7 Jun 2020)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> .evitar alimentos como el regaliz ¿el regaliz es un alimento? Es un palo coño, yo lo uso. ¿La raíz de regaliz es estrógenizante? No lo puedo creer.
> Yo lo que tenía entendido es que no es buena para gente que sufre del corazón, parece que aumenta la tensión y el riesgo de cardiopatía.
> ¿La yerbabuena? ¿ Pero eso se come? Yo solo la he probado en té y en chicle...
> ¿Fritos? ¿Porqué? ¿Entonces el pescaito tiene que ser cocido? ¿Y el Pollo? ¿Y los huevos?
> ...



Los fritos son veneno. Mira cómo están los andaluces de tanto frito, esperpéntico. Más horno y menos fritos, que es muchísimo más sano. O cocido al vapor. Una vez que te desintoxicas de fritos te das cuenta de lo que te has quitado de encima.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (9 Jun 2020)

Hola,
Me recomiendas una rutina de hombros en gym?
Teniendo en cuenta que entreno 6 veces (músculo por día) a la semana y hago una dos horas/ tres de cardio a la semana aproximadamente.
Me toca mañana ( ayer hice espalda con los ejercicios que me recomendaste, hoy pecho y mañana hombros).
Grax


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Jun 2020)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> Hola,
> Me recomiendas una rutina de hombros en gym?
> Teniendo en cuenta que entreno 6 veces (músculo por día) a la semana y hago una dos horas/ tres de cardio a la semana aproximadamente.
> Me toca mañana ( ayer hice espalda con los ejercicios que me recomendaste, hoy pecho y mañana hombros).
> Grax



Press militar de pie como básico principal una vez hayas calentado bien la zona.

Press militar + face pull + elevaciones laterales (con poco peso, no está pensado para meter mucho este ejercicio) + press militar a una mano.

En total unas 11-22 series, eso según tu veas. 4 + 4 + 4 +4 por poner un ejemplo medio. Todas intentando llegar a 12 reps con técnica correcta.

Yo es que si te fijas las rutinas que propongo quedan bastante limitadas al material recomendado, aunque con lo básico se progresa perfectamente, no hace falta que uses 10 máquinas asistidas diferentes, mejor pesos libres que trabajan los estabilizadores.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (9 Jun 2020)

Gracias maquina, me gusta utilizar las maquinas porque me dan mas seguridad a la hora de hacer ejercicio, he tenido algunos apuros con mancuernas y con mucho peso y mas con el press militar.
Mañana hago la rutina


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Jun 2020)

GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 dijo:


> Gracias maquina, me gusta utilizar las maquinas porque me dan mas seguridad a la hora de hacer ejercicio, he tenido algunos apuros con mancuernas y con mucho peso y mas con el press militar.
> Mañana hago la rutina



Yo en los ejercicios ligeros como face pull y elevaciones laterales haría rest-pause. 10-20 segundos de pausa entre series. 2 series a rest pause + descanso normal 1' o lo que creas y luego 2 series más.

Para los pesados como el press militar o press militar a una mano deja más descanso, yo a veces me guio un poco por pulsaciones y sensación de fatiga más que por minutos en los pesados.


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Jun 2020)

Echa un vistazo a los vídeos relacionados con el tema de estos 2 canales:

Fisioterapia a tu alcance

FisioOnline

Si NO tienes dolor en el momento te recomiendo que hagas planchas abdominales de alrededor de 1 minuto para fortalecer la zona del core (glúteo, abs y lumbar). Por ejemplo, lunes 5 series a 1' de planks con un descanso de por medio de 2 minutos o lo que tu creas adecuado. Miércoles y viernes lo mismo.

A evitar hacer ejercicios específicos de lumbar como las hiperextensiones. Peso muerto puede ser nefasto, más si es con barra olímpica recta y no hexagonal ya que el centro de gravedad está adelantado y esto lo paga el lumbar.

También deja de hacer los crunches, que son los típicos abdominales, son nefastos para el lumbar y la columna vertebral.


----------



## Arnau92 (10 Jun 2020)

Lo de balancear una kettlebell aunque sea ligera no lo veo eh, lo digo porque es una tensión constante y por muy depurada que esté la técnica si ya hay problemas en la zona suele sufrir bastante.

Otra cosa a evitar dentro de lo posible es pasarte 4 horas seguidas haciendo trabajos pesados para que no se bloquee la zona. Es mejor ir haciendo pausas de por medio según convenga.

Y sobre el peso también influye bastante, no es lo mismo tener que mover x peso corporal que x+10/15 todo el día. La zona lumbar siempre suele estar trabajando y si a eso le sumas el estar sentado la activación de zonas como el glúteo no es suficiente (es el músculo más grande y potencialmente fuerte de nuestro cuerpo, es importante trabajarlo ya que forma parte del 'core', incluido en hombres).

Déjate de levantamientos de piernas tumbado, haz planchas abdominales, en general este tipo de isométricos es lo mejor para la zona. Los crunches y este tipo de movimientos pueden ser nefastos y más con un historial de problemas previo.

Sobre 100 squats sin parar, mejor mírate de lastrar con una mochila cargada para sacar como mucho 15 reps con buena técnica y profundidad (lograrás una mayor activación del glúteo)





Cuanto más fuertes sean los glúteos menor es la posibilidad de sufrir dolor lumbar.

Si no vas a trabajar con mucho material yo probaría con 3 variantes: sentadilla profunda (a unas 12 reps por serie), sentadilla a 1 pierna (a unas 24 reps ya que contamos 12 reps por pierna), y practica las progresiones para poder hacer pistol squats.

Si vas muy sobrado pues lastras la variante que estés haciendo con una mochila cargada. A veces solemos querer ahorrar en material cuando este nos facilitaría muchas cosas y nos permitiría alcanzar nuevos niveles.

PD Sobre el veganismo ten en mente que las grasas animales son muy importantes para generar colesterol que es la materia prima del cuerpo para producir testosterona.


----------



## Arnau92 (10 Jun 2020)

Muchas veces no es que haya un detonante directo sino acumulativo, personalmente te recomiendo que dejes el tema swings y entrenos a altas repeticiones, si quieres haz sentadillas con mucho enfoque en el glúteo con esa kettlebell aunque su peso sea algo bajo.. para darle un uso más que nada.

Justamente como suelen venir los problemas de espalda es a altas repeticiones, entrenos enfocados a resistencia o malas posturas prolongadas en el tiempo (trabajar en el campo agachándote mal por ejemplo, ya de por si puede ser duro pues lo agravarías aún más). Sobrecarga de trabajo es el problema que sufre tu espalda. Es mejor un entreno más breve pero intenso que hacer 2000 flexiones en un día, eso por ejemplo sería de ignorantes o bien vendehumos que te dicen que con eso conseguirás un pectoral descomunal.

Lo único que conseguirías con eso es una sobrecarga articular considerable, bombeo sanguíneo temporal que da una falsa ilusión de crecimiento muscular, imposibilidad por parte del cuerpo de recuperarse de la carga de trabajo, ya no digo de generar adaptaciones (hipertrofia). 

Déjate del mito de cargar las rodillas por hacer sentadilla. Hazla con profundidad, buena técnica, el propio fisioterapeuta habla del tema de la profundidad y las falsas creencias alrededor del tema.

No hagas descanso total, haz descanso activo (senderismo por ejemplo), lee el tema del calzado en el manual, una buena postura a la hora de caminar también depende del calzado. 

En cuanto a dieta flojita olvídate de eso, dieta normocalórica/ligero superávit cumpliendo con unos mínimos de proteína. Sobre el queso como curiosidad intenta que sea de leche cruda, no pasteurizada, sus nutrientes tienen una mayor biodisponibilidad. De nada sirve un alimento lleno de nutrientes y vitaminas si ni siquiera las puede asimilar tu cuerpo en su mayor parte.


----------



## Vulcan86 (10 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> En la última parte debo oponerme en rotundo. Los ciclos comportan riesgos que almenos en mi opinión no merecen la pena.
> 
> Aumento de vello corporal, posibles ginecomastias, pérdida de pelo debido a la conversión de testo a DHT, posibilidad de no recuperar el 100% de la producción endógena de testosterona y la líbido tras el ciclo. Sinceramente no lo veo.
> 
> ...



Chapeau


----------



## Arnau92 (10 Jun 2020)

En tal caso de momento un mínimo de movimiento aunque sea caminando por dentro de casa, nada de estar 8h pegado a la silla.

Mientras no puedes entrenar o incluso cuando entrenes podrías hacer un día a parte un poco de estiramientos (a parte, no seguido ni el mismo día a poder ser). Prueba con estos estiramientos (ya sé que el canal es muy "comercial" para mujeres pero el contenido del vídeo no está mal.



Cuando no haya dolor puedes empezar a retomar la actividad físicamente exigente, sin fliparte. Más no siempre es mejor. Sobre la bici opino lo mismo que de otros deportes como la carrera de fondo (aunque no es tan exigente a nivel articular).


----------



## Arnau92 (13 Jun 2020)

Esperemos que se deba solamente a factores circunstanciales y no a algo acumulativo. De ser así deberías tomártelo como una experiencia molesta de la que aprender para fortalecer tus puntos débiles.


----------



## Arnau92 (18 Jun 2020)

Deberías buscar un fisioterapeuta o un osteopata especializado en deporte que sea de confianza, vamos que algún conocido te lo recomiende de manera desinteresada viendo que se trata de un buen profesional, si das con uno así ve siempre al mismo.


----------



## Arnau92 (18 Jun 2020)

Yo es que las veces que he tenido algun problema así he tirado de fisio particular, si esperas a que te lo resuelva la sanidad pública puedes comprarte una silla de ruedas ya puestos. En Alemania no sé como irá el tema.

Di al médico de cabecera que quieres una segunda opinión aunque tengas que desplazarte más km para ir a otro.


----------



## lucasgrijander (25 Jun 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El documento es un compendio de buenas prácticas en cuanto a hábitos, una recomendación de material, rutina de entrenamiento y pautas sobre alimentación.
> 
> ManualBRWesp.pdf
> 
> ...





Excelente.


----------



## angek (29 Jun 2020)

Hay _joyitas_ como ésta:



> "Consume grasas. El colesterol es necesario para producir testosterona."



Por si acaso:

Grasa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Colesterol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Testosterona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Mucha suerte con las investigaciones.


Edit: 

Por facilitar un poco: Grasa <> Grasa saturada <> Colesterol <> Testosterona

(aunque el que quiera este manual en pdf, pero mejor estructurado, explicado y con dibujitos, ya está la web de Marcos Vázquez o de Joe Mercola, cuyos textos han sido despiadadamente copietados aquí)


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Jul 2020)

angek dijo:


> Hay _joyitas_ como ésta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay información que recavé y traduje por mi cuenta como el tema de la vitamina D y los linfocitos, los perjuicios de la pornografía en la salud y otros tantos mientras que algunos son de blogs como el de Marcos Vázquez, Europa Soberana y algún otro. Joe Mercola no sé quien es.

Lo importante para mí es hacer de puente para que esta información llegue a la gente de un modo más "sintetizado". No espero obtener ningún rédito económico por ello. Con que sirva a la gente para aprender y aplicar los conocimientos adquiridos ya estaré contento.

Linfocitos, la importancia de la vitamina D y su relación con el sistema inmune

La pornografía y sus efectos negativos (físicos y mentales)


----------



## angek (1 Jul 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Con que sirva a la gente para aprender y aplicar los conocimientos adquiridos ya estaré contento.



Eso te honra.


----------



## Pabloom (2 Jul 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El documento es un compendio de buenas prácticas en cuanto a hábitos, una recomendación de material, rutina de entrenamiento y pautas sobre alimentación.
> 
> ManualBRWesp.pdf
> 
> ...




Gracias tío.

De momento zankearé así mientras Calopez no arregle el foro.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jul 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El documento es un compendio de buenas prácticas en cuanto a hábitos, una recomendación de material, rutina de entrenamiento y pautas sobre alimentación.
> 
> ManualBRWesp.pdf
> 
> ...



Vamos el tarado q ha escrito eso RECOMIENDA NO USAR FOTOPROTECTORES PARA TOMAR EL.SOL...diciendo eso cualquier cosa que diga queda desacreditada.


----------



## Arnau92 (6 Jul 2020)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Vamos el tarado q ha escrito eso RECOMIENDA NO USAR FOTOPROTECTORES PARA TOMAR EL.SOL...diciendo eso cualquier cosa que diga queda desacreditada.



El "tarado" que ha escrito esto no cree que tomar el sol 5h seguidas tostandote en en la playa para ponerse moreno sea saludable con o sin protección solar, por cierto aunque no te quemes la piel debido a esta exposición tan prolongada tus queridos fotoprotectores no te salvarán de desarrollar un cáncer de piel.

Lo único que recomiendo en la guía es lo que haría una persona sana que no sigue tendencias porque es lo "normal" que es exponerse de manera controlada al sol para sintetizar la suficiente vitamina D sin ni siquiera rozar el umbral de "tostarse" e ir adaptandose poco a poco a una mayor exposición (mayor dentro de lo razonable y sano).


----------



## Javiser (7 Jul 2020)

Es interesante, pero tengo una duda con las rutinas. Te explico poniéndote por ejemplo con el lunes:

• Lunes
◦ Dominadas 5-12s
◦ Peso muerto con barra olímpica hexagonal 5-10s
◦ Encogimientos de hombro con barra hexagonal / remo al mentón con barra Z 4-10s
◦ Enrollar/desenrollar wrist roller (antebrazo) 2-3s
◦ Planks abdominales a 1’ (si vamos sobrados nos lastraremos con el chaleco) 1-5s

Por ejemplo en dominadas pone 5-12s 

¿Quiere decir de 5 a 12 series o 5 series de 12 repeticiones ?

Porque veo que eso puede acumular demasiadas series si cada ejercicio es de 4a 10 series como pone en caso todos


----------



## Arnau92 (8 Jul 2020)

Javiser dijo:


> Es interesante, pero tengo una duda con las rutinas. Te explico poniéndote por ejemplo con el lunes:
> 
> • Lunes
> ◦ Dominadas 5-12s
> ...



Va en función de una tabla publicada hace unos años por Powerexplosive, en concreto coge los valores de mínimo volumen efectivo (para generar adaptaciones) y máximo volumen adaptativo, yo por ejemplo en definición opto por hacer las series mínimas establecidas por grupo muscular y procurar mantener la intensidad.

Quiere decir que harás entre 5 y 12 series de ese ejercicio moviéndote en un rango de 8 a 12 repeticiones.

En el volumen de series a realizar puede influir muchas cosas: tus objetivos en el momento, si estás o no en déficit calórico, si estás aumentando semanalmente el volumen de series hasta llegar al máximo establecido para entonces hacer una semana de descarga y volver a repetir el mismo ciclo.
Hay muchas variantes y cada persona tiene sus objetivos personales, eso ya requiere conocer el contexto de cada usuario y es algo que debe hacerse de manera personalizada.


----------



## Arnau92 (8 Jul 2020)

toribiobismuto dijo:


> Joder, peso 93 kilos y me salen 167,4 gramos de proteína al día. Qué barbaridad ¿no? ¿cuánto es eso en chuletones?
> 
> Por cierto, me hago 1 dominada sudando tinta china, así que tendré que cambiar ese ejercicio



No es solo cuestión del peso, el factor del porcentaje de grasa corporal es clave (si por ejemplo tienes 25% puedes hacer el calculo conforme tuvieras un 10-15% de grasa corporal, descontando esos kg extra) y esa cantidad de proteína es la recomendada para alguien que va a seguir la rutina de ejercicio expuesta en la guía u otra de "planteamiento" similar.

Cierto, las dominadas no son fáciles, normalmente si uno tiene una espalda fuerte y aún así no es capaz de realizarlas suele fallar el agarre, dedicarle un poco de atención al antebrazo puede ser de gran utilidad en este aspecto.

De mientras prueba a meter algún ejercicio alternativo a la rutina como remo con la barra olímpica misma u otros.


----------



## Arnau92 (8 Jul 2020)

toribiobismuto dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no entiendo. En los botes de proteína tiene el cazo que coge 30 gramos y es una toma por comida, para llegar a 150 gramos que debería, serían 5 cazos, o sea desayuno, almuerzo, comida, merienda y cena, entonces ¿el ayuno intermitente? No hay tiempo con tanta comida



Da igual lo que pongan los botes, la cuestión es suplir los requerimientos caloricos y proteicos dentro del período de alimentación.

Si haces 16/8 puedes hacer comida y cena o comida, merienda y cena. Y no, no necesitas depender de proteina en polvo para llevar a las cantidades recomendadas.


----------



## Arnau92 (8 Jul 2020)

toribiobismuto dijo:


> Pues no se cómo podría suplir 150 gramos de proteína si no.
> 250 g de pollo tendrán aproximadamente 50 g de proteína y en el plato es una buena cantidad de pollo. Tendría que hacer tres comidas así o suplir con huevos todos los días. Pobres putos pollos
> 
> Veo más fácil coger el cacito y echarme entonces dos cacitos en la comida, dos cacitos en la merienda y dos en la cena (o esta sí suplirla con los 250 gramos de pollo).
> ...



Eso ya va a gustos, por ejemplo podrías hacer en comida 1 fruta/verduras + carne (la roja es muy rica en creatina) +


toribiobismuto dijo:


> Pues no se cómo podría suplir 150 gramos de proteína si no.
> 250 g de pollo tendrán aproximadamente 50 g de proteína y en el plato es una buena cantidad de pollo. Tendría que hacer tres comidas así o suplir con huevos todos los días. Pobres putos pollos
> 
> Veo más fácil coger el cacito y echarme entonces dos cacitos en la comida, dos cacitos en la merienda y dos en la cena (o esta sí suplirla con los 250 gramos de pollo).
> ...



En una comida puedes comer más carne y en la otra pescado azul (sardina o salmón salvaje, el de piscifactoría pierde lo que uno pueda buscar en el salmón debido a su alimentación). De proteína si vas a tomar yo te recomendaría la de colágeno hidrolizado, algo más cara pero útil para las articulaciones, también se puede obtener bastante colágeno con alimentos como las manitas de cerdo.

PD No te calientes la cabeza con llegar exactamente a 150gr de proteína o los que correspondan, no morirás por ello.


----------



## vinicio (11 Jul 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Eso ya va a gustos, por ejemplo podrías hacer en comida 1 fruta/verduras + carne (la roja es muy rica en creatina) +
> 
> En una comida puedes comer más carne y en la otra pescado azul (sardina o salmón salvaje, el de piscifactoría pierde lo que uno pueda buscar en el salmón debido a su alimentación). De proteína si vas a tomar yo te recomendaría la de colágeno hidrolizado, algo más cara pero útil para las articulaciones, también se puede obtener bastante colágeno con alimentos como las manitas de cerdo.
> 
> PD No te calientes la cabeza con llegar exactamente a 150gr de proteína o los que correspondan, no morirás por ello.



Veo que gran parte del pdf ha salido del blog de NT, de europa soberana. En su momento (hara casi 10 años ya) estaba bien, pero anda algo desactualizado en algunas cosas. Pero muy valido y recomendable.


----------



## Arnau92 (11 Jul 2020)

vinicio dijo:


> Veo que gran parte del pdf ha salido del blog de NT, de europa soberana. En su momento (hara casi 10 años ya) estaba bien, pero anda algo desactualizado en algunas cosas. Pero muy valido y recomendable.



Siempre es algo que se puede ampliar pero al final son conocimientos que siguen siendo vigentes hoy en día y desconocidos por gran parte de la sociedad. Incluso calificaría a NT de ser todo un pionero en estos temas en español.


----------



## Farmafia (11 Jul 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> En general las ciudades en ese sentido no ofrecen muchas opciones. Si de vez en cuando cuando sales con el coche y pasas por algún pueblo que sabes que hay fuentes naturales puedes llenar ahí damajuanas para 2-3 semanas.
> 
> Aquí puedes ver un documento con una lista de fuentes minero-medicinales (no se limita a España): 1889-Catalogoagua-minero-medicinal.pdf
> 
> Es de 1899 pero el contenido sigue muy vigente hoy en día, creo que no hay que menospreciarlo.



*Muchas gracias.*


----------



## Arnau92 (11 Jul 2020)

Como he mencionado antes hay información que recavé y traduje por mi cuenta como el tema de la vitamina D y los linfocitos, los perjuicios de la pornografía en la salud y otros tantos mientras que algunos son de blogs como el de Marcos Vázquez, Europa Soberana y algún otro. 

Lo importante para mí es hacer de puente para que esta información llegue a la gente de un modo más "sintetizado". No espero obtener ningún rédito económico por ello. Con que sirva a la gente para aprender y aplicar los conocimientos adquiridos ya estaré contento.

Linfocitos, la importancia de la vitamina D y su relación con el sistema inmune

La pornografía y sus efectos negativos (físicos y mentales)


----------



## Arnau92 (22 Jul 2020)

He dedicado 4 páginas al final de la guía (ampliación) al tema del vegetarianismo y el veganismo. También he publicado una versión en inglés: https://drive.google.com/file/d/110aMvmKhz8RhFin-4Qyk3u3k03Iwt1pW/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Lagam Bautista (22 Jul 2020)

Sitio para luego... Gracias


----------



## MaGiVer (7 Ago 2020)

Pillo sitio para descargar en el PC.


----------



## Arnau92 (7 Ago 2020)

El ayuno intermitente solo es una pauta horaria, subir o bajar de peso dependerá del impacto hormonal de los alimentos que ingerimos durante la ventana de alimentación y la cantidad de calorías que nos aporten.

Sobre la piel depende de los kg que se bajen. De todas maneras aunque quede algo flácida es mejor que sea así a tener un % graso elevado, una vez esté uno definido puede empezar a incrementar su masa muscular, así no se verá tanta piel sobrante. Hay algunos a los que en volumen les llegan a salir estrías así que almenos no tendrá uno que preocuparse en ese sentido.


----------



## Arnau92 (7 Ago 2020)

Mientras se tenga un % de grasa elevado se perderá testosterona por su conversión a estradiol producida por la misma aromatización. El único modo de impedir que este desperdicio hormonal se produzca es reducir el % de grasa corporal.


----------



## Trinitario (9 Ago 2020)

En algunos "papers" leí hace tiempo que gente con obesidad mórbida ha llegado a adelgazar de forma espectacular sin crear colgajos de piel (Si alguien enlaces sobre el tema, será muy intersante).

El tema está relacionado con la autofagia, los ingredientes son dieta cetogénica (mantenerse en cetosis), ayunos prolongados de varios días/semanas de forma regular (controlado medicamente: Electrolitos, etc).

A ese nivel de ayuno y cetosis, la autofagia utiliza también la piel excedente como como elemento recuperable para nutrirse.

Hay un tema muy importante que no se acostumbra a tener en cuenta a la hora de adelgazar: Para poder "acelerar" el metabolismo es vital realizar ejercicio físico, y musculación (Hiit, pesas, fuerza, isométricos,), por lo que ver a un tío obeso en el gimnasio con chichas colgantes, ... haciendo musculación, banca, remo, etc tiene pleno sentido. De este modo elevamos fuertemente nuestro consumo basal, acabas adelgazando, aunque descanses sentado en el sillón, tu consumo energético y gasto "calórico" aumenta espectacularmente.

No dispongo de tiempo para desarrollarlo con más detalle ni dejarlo más pulido, espero que esta info puede ser útil. Un saludo.


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Ago 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> En algunos "papers" leí hace tiempo que gente con obesidad mórbida ha llegado a adelgazar de forma espectacular sin crear colgajos de piel (Si alguien enlaces sobre el tema, será muy intersante).
> 
> El tema está relacionado con la autofagia, los ingredientes son dieta cetogénica (mantenerse en cetosis), ayunos prolongados de varios días/semanas de forma regular (controlado medicamente: Electrolitos, etc).
> 
> ...



Un ayuno prolongado de tal duración solo debería hacerse bajo supervisión médica, piensa que el cuerpo se consume a si mismo y si encima no entrenas al final perderás casi toda la masa muscular e incluso probablemente tejido oseo, cosa que no nos interesa para nada.

Como mucho algo que si podría funcionar si uno es capaz de aguantarlo y tener energía para entrenar mínimamente es un OMAD de 24h en cetosis durante varios días y de vez en cuando meter algún día de superávit o si vemos que no nos recuperamos un pequeño "descanso" para seguir en cuanto uno se sienta bien. 

El déficit calórico y en especial el agresivo siempre implicará unos niveles hormonales algo por debajo de una dieta normocalórica, pero bueno, es solo una fase. Yo lo que haría es una definición buena (hasta el 10%) y luego volumen limpio para no tener que perder tiempo en fases que resultan tan estresantes para el cuerpo y la mente (pero son necesarias, y más en algunos casos).

El ejercicio aumenta el consumo calórico durante este y si acelera un poco el metabolismo basal, pero lo que más aumenta el metabolismo es la masa muscular ya que consume muchas más calorías en reposo que el tejido adiposo.


----------



## rory (9 Ago 2020)

Una duda. Un suplemento de Vitamina rompe el ayuno?


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Ago 2020)

rory dijo:


> Una duda. Un suplemento de Vitamina rompe el ayuno?



No, ya que prácticamente no tiene calorías. Hay gente que trampea el ayuno con cosillas que tendrán 10-30cal pero para qué hacerse trampas al solitario?

Lo que no sé es si tendrá la biodisponibilidad que uno desearía al tomar el suplemento solo.

Te pongo un ejemplo en este caso de algo que les ocurre a los veganos: 
75 mujeres veganas en Alemania encontró que el 40% de ellas
tenían deficiencia de hierro, a pesar de que su ingesta promedio de hierro estaba por
encima de la cantidad diaria recomendada.

Estudio: “Dietary iron intake and iron status of German female vegans: results of the
German vegan study” Dietary iron intake and iron status of German female vegans: results of the German vegan study - PubMed

Yo creo que la mayoría de nutrientes deben ir acompañados de comida y con según que comidas que puedan tener gran cantidad de antinutrientes como el ácido fítico que bloquea la absorción de minerales la biodisponibilidad del suplemento también sería escasa. Pero en el manual ya explico el tema de los antinutrientes, que alimentos los contienen y como evitarlos.


----------



## Trinitario (9 Ago 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Un ayuno prolongado de tal duración solo debería hacerse bajo supervisión médica, piensa que el cuerpo se consume a si mismo y si encima no entrenas al final perderás casi toda la masa muscular e incluso probablemente tejido oseo, cosa que no nos interesa para nada.



Por supuesto, por eso indiqué: "controlado medicamente ".




Arnau92 dijo:


> Como mucho algo que si podría funcionar si uno es capaz de aguantarlo y tener energía para entrenar mínimamente es un OMAD de 24h en cetosis durante varios días y de vez en cuando meter algún día de superávit o si vemos que no nos recuperamos un pequeño "descanso" para seguir en cuanto uno se sienta bien.



Un OMAD no es nada difícil de soportar, es agradable y muy práctico, además. Desde hace años lo práctico y como únicamente en los mediodías para poder hacerlo junto con la familia. La mayoría del tiempo en cetosis o lowcarb, me cuesta poco pasar a cetosis ya que cada mañana practico deporte intenso.

Si con un OMAD sientes que te falta energía, algo estás haciendo mal. 

Por lo que leí de esos "papers" que mencioné anteriormente, si partes de una obesidad mórbida y al adelgazar no quieres pareces un saco de colgajos, para reabsorber la piel necesitas de ayunos más prolongados.

Un saludo


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Ago 2020)

Trinitario dijo:


> Por supuesto, por eso indiqué: "controlado medicamente ".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo en concreto tenía en mente un OMAD con un déficit pronunciado en cetosis. El control me refiero más que nada a controlar que no haya déficits nutricionales.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 Ago 2020)

Actualizado con información sobre como combatir la diabetes tipo II con herramientas como la cetosis. También algo de información sobre como el ayuno y la cetosis pueden ser de gran ayuda en la lucha contra el cáncer, incluso combinados con los tratamientos "tradicionales" potenciando sus beneficios y minimizando sus daños.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ago 2020)

El tipo de ayuno depende de lo que estás buscando. He leído los libros de Jason Fung, he visto casi todos sus videos, etc. Hoy está considerado probablemente le mejor especialista en terapias basadas en el ayuno. Básicamente comenzó con la reversión de pacientes con diabetes de tipo II y luego se empezó a meter en pérdida de peso. Es un reputado nefrólogo canadiense, no es un gurú, o un coach de gimnasio.

Os resumo el asunto:

Comer a todas horas no es bueno para nadie. Ayunar un mínimo de 16 horas diarias es aconsejable para todo el mundo. Las comidas deben ser de comida real, nada de precocinados, comida rápida, etc. Eso debe ser excepcional.

Si tienes un ligero sobrepeso o quieres perder un poco, es suficiente con hacer 18/6 o 20/4. Hacer OMAD para perder peso es complicado porque es poco probable que en esa única comida diaria satisfagas bien tus necesidades. Se trata de que tomes tus nutrientes del día en una sola comida. Si no lo haces, te estancarás en la pérdida de peso por bajada de tu metabolismo basal.

Para perder peso, lo que recomienda Fung no es OMAD, sino ADF (Alternate Day Fasting) que es cenar el domingo y no comer nada hasta la comida de mediodía del martes, cenar el martes y no comer nada hasta el mediodía del Jueves, cenar y comer dos veces sábado y domingo y vuelta a empezar. durante los períodos de alimentación es preferible seguir una dieta cetogénica o al menos muy low carb. Es mucho más llevadero ayunar en esas dietas que comiendo arroz y macarrones. Tus macros para un día son fácilmente calculables:

Calculadora de Macronutrientes - Calculadora de Macros, Metabolismo Basal

Los ayunos se extienden por unas 42 horas 3 veces a la semana. Son ayunos no muy largos, pero frecuentes. A la gente que ayuna por otro tipo de trastornos, les prescriben otro tipo de ciclos. Ayunar más de dos días no es peligroso, por mucho que digan, siempre puedes comer cuando no te sientas bien, lo que es peligroso es no tener sentido común.

La autofagia comienza a las 18 horas o más y se manifiesta bien bien a partir de las 24. La autofagia hace que no haya pieles colgantes o se reduzcan de modo importante. He visto fotos y videos de gente que ha perdido el 40% o el 50% de su peso sin colgantes.

Cosas a tener en cuenta: cuando ayunas mucho tiempo y, sobre todo si haces ejercicio, entras en cetosis con total seguridad. Se orina mucho más y se pierden electrolitos a punta de pala. La pérdida de electrolitos es muy desagradable, no es grave, pero te encuentras como el ojete, te duele la cabeza, te medio mareas, etc. Todo se resuelve si tomas electrolitos. Hay dos millones de fórmulas en internet con sal, con sales de Mg, etc. yo no me complico, meto una tableta efervescentes del Decathlon en 1 litro de agua y con eso voy tirando. Dos litros de agua con dos pastillas al día.


----------



## antonio estrada (17 Ago 2020)

angek dijo:


> Hay _joyitas_ como ésta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El asunto de la testosterona es algo que me ha tenido siempre muy interesado.

Tengo 58 años y veo a mi alrededor los primeros problemas de próstata, etc en amigos, conocidos y tal.

De mis lecturas y experiencias he deducido varias cosas. La primera y principal es que la testosterona lo es todo. Lo que te hace un hombre y, por lo tanto, una persona. El nivel de testosterona va bajando digamos despacito desde los 35 y dramáticamente desde los 45. Mantener la testosterona alta es lo que evita las pérdidas musculares al ir envejeciendo y por lo tanto te mantiene fuerte, ágil y sano.

Comer grasas saturadas es el primer peldaño, por lo que decía @angek . El segundo es el ejercicio intenso (HIIT o levantar peso) y el tercero es el sexo. La testosterona es la hormona sexual y para mantener el nivel no hay nada como tener relaciones sexuales a menudo. Lógico, es una cosa para follar, pues, a follar se ha dicho.

Se venden diferentes tratamientos para aumentar la testo. Si te metes testo, tu cuerpo deja de producirla y es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Es preferible optar por los precursores, cosas que "ayudan" a que tu cuerpo la produzca más y mejor.

He probado 3, la maca andina, le iba de puta madre a un amigo mío, pero a mi, después de un mes no me hizo ningún efecto. Después probé unos polvos hindúes, que se llaman en español fenogreco. asqueroso de cojones y no me hizo nada. Por fin probé la combinación resveratrol+Tribulus. Bingo. Sobre el poder antioxidante del resveratrol no hay dudas. Hay gente que dice que el Tribulus es un engañabobos y tal. Si lo toma una musculoca de 25 años para parecer más hinchado, no funciona, pero si lo tomas con cincuenta y tantos palos os juro por mis muertos más frescos que es la bomba.

Buscadlo en HSN store, no pongo enlace para que nadie piense que os estoy vendiendo una moto.


----------



## Tiresias (7 Sep 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Se venden diferentes tratamientos para aumentar la testo. Si te metes testo, tu cuerpo deja de producirla y es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.



Así con todo. Cualquier sustancia que introducimos artificialmente en el organismo termina por provocar la atrofia del órgano que lo produce.

La solución es estimular dicho órgano, en este caso, evitar el azúcar, el estrés, la obesidad, el sedentarismo, tomar el sol, etc.


----------



## Arnau92 (7 Sep 2020)

El tema de la pornografía está tratado en el manual, es un resumen sin imágenes de este mismo hilo que hice en su día: La pornografía y sus efectos negativos (físicos y mentales)

Sobre el método Wim Hof, tiene un ligero riesgo y es que te puedes desmayar, por ello no debe hacerse de pie y visto como son algunas personas que no son capaces de medir riesgos mejor no dar ideas. Almenos el tema de exponerse de manera controlada al frío si que lo menciono.


----------



## Arnau92 (14 Sep 2020)

Todo eso ha ido en detrimento también de los que tenían huertos en las zonas con agua.

De las fuentes cuya agua proviene de el subministro público mejor no decir nada sobre su calidad y sabor profundamente horribles.

En general las grandes urbes y en especial algunas como Barcelona son lo más alejado que pueda a haber a "vivir en la naturaleza", resulta deprimente vivir en un lugar así a menos que sea cerca de alguna zona verde (si la hay). Pero bueno, es algo que sabe todo el mundo, al final muchos de los que viven ahí si encontrasen trabajo en algún pueblo abandonarían esos lugares.


----------



## rory (14 Sep 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El asunto de la testosterona es algo que me ha tenido siempre muy interesado.
> 
> Tengo 58 años y veo a mi alrededor los primeros problemas de próstata, etc en amigos, conocidos y tal.
> 
> ...



A mí la maca me hacía mucho efecto hace años, ahora no sé.

El resveratrol que compras es de confianza? Cuál es?

Hay mucho vivo vendiendo mierda sin efecto alguno.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Sep 2020)

rory dijo:


> A mí la maca me hacía mucho efecto hace años, ahora no sé.
> 
> El resveratrol que compras es de confianza? Cuál es?
> 
> Hay mucho vivo vendiendo mierda sin efecto alguno.



Total confianza.

HSN store, mandan desde Madrid en 24 horas.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 Sep 2020)

rory dijo:


> A mí la maca me hacía mucho efecto hace años, ahora no sé.
> 
> El resveratrol que compras es de confianza? Cuál es?
> 
> Hay mucho vivo vendiendo mierda sin efecto alguno.



El resveratrol no se supone que es un antioxidante?

Tema hierbas que pueden ayudar a mejorar los niveles de testosterona y si funcionan para cualquiera aunque no hacen milagros (si vuestro estilo de vida no es correcto antes que buscar "suluciones mágicas" o "ayudas naturales" primero lo que hay que corregir es los hábitos de uno mismo, no se puede dormir poco y mal y quejarse uno de que siempre está cansado, por ejemplo) puede ser por ejemplo Tongkat Ali (no la toméis de noche ni si sufrís ansiedad o cualquier problema similar).

La testosterona se une a la SHGB, a mayor unión que puede ser alterada por factores como el estrés y tantos otros, menos testosterona libre en sangre hay. No recuerdo que estudio era que leí (no lo tengo a mano ahora mismo) que comentaba que con la edad no es que los hombres produzcamos menos testosterona, es que a mayor edad la tendencia es la de mayor unión con la SHGB y por tanto los niveles de T libre en sangre van bajando progresivamente.

A ello habría que sumarle la perdida de Testo por su conversión a estradiol por parte de la enzima aromatasa que se encuentra en el tejido adiposo, en resumen, cuanto menor sea el % de grasa dentro de rangos compatibles con la salud el cuerpo es capaz de sacar mayor provecho a la misma producción.


----------



## Arnau92 (18 Sep 2020)

He actualizado el manual un poco sobre el tema de caída del pelo y la evolución de la testosterona con la edad


----------



## Nietisimo (20 Sep 2020)

pillo sitio


----------



## John Connor (22 Sep 2020)

El enlace al archivo funciona? No me lo puedo de bajal


----------



## Carlx (22 Sep 2020)

Dónde está ese archivo?


----------



## Arnau92 (22 Sep 2020)

John Connor dijo:


> El enlace al archivo funciona? No me lo puedo de bajal





Carlx dijo:


> Dónde está ese archivo?



El enlace sigue funcionando que yo sepa. En el mensaje principal aparece en ManualBRWesp.pdf 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ST4-9Yn52z-2IF-e65nzeyhmaDgI8rmo/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Arnau92 (27 Sep 2020)

Estas en concreto están en un pueblo de Salamanca. Pero como estas hay repartidas por toda la geografía española. Ahora bien, en unos sitios están cuidadas y respetadas como se merece tal obra y en otros da pena de ver.


----------



## Arnau92 (27 Sep 2020)

Por ello es importante que los que hemos aprendido (no sin errores antes, como todos) compartamos el conocimiento con los demás.


----------



## Arnau92 (27 Sep 2020)

Sotoserrano.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (27 Sep 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> En general las ciudades en ese sentido no ofrecen muchas opciones. Si de vez en cuando cuando sales con el coche y pasas por algún pueblo que sabes que hay fuentes naturales puedes llenar ahí damajuanas para 2-3 semanas.
> 
> Aquí puedes ver un documento con una lista de fuentes minero-medicinales (no se limita a España): 1889-Catalogoagua-minero-medicinal.pdf
> 
> Es de 1899 pero el contenido sigue muy vigente hoy en día, creo que no hay que menospreciarlo.


----------



## Blunae (27 Sep 2020)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Absolutamente todos los suplementos son un puto timo.
> Apenas suponen un 5% del rendimiento deportivo y eso cuando son aplicados con un médico detrás.
> Que me explique a mi por que la proteína de la leche es muchísimo mejor que la leche.
> Respuesta , por que hay que engañar a los gilipollas para sacarles la pasta.
> ...



Yo por ejemplo, no compro agua mineral por el hecho de posturear, es que donde vivo, como bebas del grifo, prepárate para las piedras en el riñón.


----------



## Carlx (27 Sep 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El enlace sigue funcionando que yo sepa. En el mensaje principal aparece en ManualBRWesp.pdf
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ST4-9Yn52z-2IF-e65nzeyhmaDgI8rmo/view?usp=sharing



Gracias


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (29 Sep 2020)




----------



## Arnau92 (8 Nov 2020)

He añadido información sobre la corrupción de las instituciones que velan por el bien de nuestra salud en nombre de la nutrición


----------



## Macnolito (9 Nov 2020)

¿Qué opinais de los entrenamientos con el peso corporal?, me refiero a diseñar una rutina para hacer en casa (una barra de dominadas, unas gomas para endurecer las sentadillas, unos soportes para hacer flexiones en todas sus variantes, unas barras del decathlon para hacer fondos y una comba).

Con una alimentación libre de porquería, enterrar la nutria todo lo que se pueda y entrenamiento hasta que te tiemblen las rodillas puedes ser un hulk funcional, agil, follador, cavernicola invencible.


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Nov 2020)

Macnolito dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais de los entrenamientos con el peso corporal?, me refiero a diseñar una rutina para hacer en casa (una barra de dominadas, unas gomas para endurecer las sentadillas, unos soportes para hacer flexiones en todas sus variantes, unas barras del decathlon para hacer fondos y una comba).
> 
> Con una alimentación libre de porquería, enterrar la nutria todo lo que se pueda y entrenamiento hasta que te tiemblen las rodillas puedes ser un hulk funcional, agil, follador, cavernicola invencible.



Que te pilles un chaleco lastrado para hacer una progresión de cargas clara y simple en lugar de buscar 4000 variantes de flexiones en ángulo invertido.


----------



## Momo L (12 Nov 2020)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Que os están timando.
> Que la vitamina D se genera TOMANDO EL SOL, que no utiliza ninguna reserva de magnesio.
> Que quieres vender tu libro.
> Que los hay que empezamos a hacer deporte a los 15 años y a los 45 aun seguimos haciéndolo.
> ...



Pues mi ENDOCRINA, actualizada por cierto sí que me receta suplementos. Eso sí, previamente me mira hasta debajo de las piedras con una analítica de 6 hojas previa extracción de siete botecitos de sangre.


----------



## Arnau92 (12 Nov 2020)

Momo L dijo:


> Pues mi ENDOCRINA, actualizada por cierto sí que me receta suplementos. Eso sí, previamente me mira hasta debajo de las piedras con una analítica de 6 hojas previa extracción de siete botecitos de sangre.



Según la época, actividad diaria, tiempo de exposición solar, horas de ejercicio realizadas siempre puede ser mucho más fácil y cómodo para el usuario suplementar vit D3 + k2 + magnesio o potasio por ejemplo si hacemos muchas horas de ejercicio a diario (es complicado reponer los niveles mediante únicamente una buena dieta si la rutina es muy exigente. Por ejemplo, la falta de potasio puede derivar en calambres, mayor probabilidad de sufrir contracturas, etc.

La suplementación no es mala, y bien enfocada puede ayudarnos en nuestro día a día.

Sobre la endocrina supongo que tienes seguro médico privado, no? Lo digo porque en sanidad pública hoy en día no sé como estará el tema pero a la que les pides algo fuera de lo "normal" ya que dicen que nanai.


----------



## Gurney (13 Nov 2020)

Macnolito dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais de los entrenamientos con el peso corporal?, me refiero a diseñar una rutina para hacer en casa (una barra de dominadas, unas gomas para endurecer las sentadillas, unos soportes para hacer flexiones en todas sus variantes, unas barras del decathlon para hacer fondos y una comba).
> 
> Con una alimentación libre de porquería, enterrar la nutria todo lo que se pueda y entrenamiento hasta que te tiemblen las rodillas puedes ser un hulk funcional, agil, follador, cavernicola invencible.




Por supuesto.

Pásate por mi Hilo de la calistenia, y coge algunas ideas sobre lo que puedes hacer, objetivos, movilidad, etc


----------



## rory (14 Nov 2020)

Momo L dijo:


> Pues mi ENDOCRINA, actualizada por cierto sí que me receta suplementos. Eso sí, previamente me mira hasta debajo de las piedras con una analítica de 6 hojas previa extracción de siete botecitos de sangre.



Podrías compartir nombre de tu endocrina? Mi mujer está buscando un buen profesional. Sí quieres por privado


----------



## Momo L (15 Nov 2020)

rory dijo:


> Podrías compartir nombre de tu endocrina? Mi mujer está buscando un buen profesional. Sí quieres por privado





Arnau92 dijo:


> Según la época, actividad diaria, tiempo de exposición solar, horas de ejercicio realizadas siempre puede ser mucho más fácil y cómodo para el usuario suplementar vit D3 + k2 + magnesio o potasio por ejemplo si hacemos muchas horas de ejercicio a diario (es complicado reponer los niveles mediante únicamente una buena dieta si la rutina es muy exigente. Por ejemplo, la falta de potasio puede derivar en calambres, mayor probabilidad de sufrir contracturas, etc.
> 
> La suplementación no es mala, y bien enfocada puede ayudarnos en nuestro día a día.
> 
> Sobre la endocrina supongo que tienes seguro médico privado, no? Lo digo porque en sanidad pública hoy en día no sé como estará el tema pero a la que les pides algo fuera de lo "normal" ya que dicen que nanai.



Endocrina me pago la consulta y luego analíticas con seguro médico.
En la pública es impensable que te lo hagan.
Suplemento con magnesio, vitamina D y por temporadas B12, zinc o hierro, dependiendo de mis valores


----------



## kerri (29 Nov 2020)

pensando en volver a pillar vit D... Con qué la tengo que combinar para no cagarla? Calcio magnesio y potasio? hay algún 4 en 1 para evitar andar con mil tarros?

últimamente como fatal, he dejado de hacer ejercicio y estoy en la mierda. Vivo en Luxemburgo (cero sol). Voy a comer mejor (comer cero mierdas), voy a salir más a andar rápido (si corro, me acaba doliendo algo con el tiempo), un poco de pesas y ejercicios básicos de calistenia en casa. Tengo 43 palos  

y qué marca de suplementos evitar y cuál comprar? 

gracias.


----------



## Arnau92 (29 Nov 2020)

kerri dijo:


> pensando en volver a pillar vit D... Con qué la tengo que combinar para no cagarla? Calcio magnesio y potasio? hay algún 4 en 1 para evitar andar con mil tarros?
> 
> últimamente como fatal, he dejado de hacer ejercicio y estoy en la mierda. Vivo en Luxemburgo (cero sol). Voy a comer mejor (comer cero mierdas), voy a salir más a andar rápido (si corro, me acaba doliendo algo con el tiempo), un poco de pesas y ejercicios básicos de calistenia en casa. Tengo 43 palos
> 
> ...



Vit D con K2 y magnesio.

El potasio sería conveniente si haces muchas horas de actividad física. Cuando digo muchas no me refiero a 1 o 2 al día. Me refiero a que tu trabajo sea físico y encima entrenes por ejemplo. Nada de 4 en 1, suele salir más caro y infradosificado respecto a comprar por separado.

La carrera de fondo no merece la pena, por cuestiones de impacto articular y aumento del cortisol junto a bajada de la testo. Solo tienes que comparar el físico de un velocista con el de un maratoniano.

Sobre la marca te comento por privado, no pretendo hacer publicidad.


----------



## kerri (29 Nov 2020)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Vit D con K2 y magnesio.
> 
> El potasio sería conveniente si haces muchas horas de actividad física. Cuando digo muchas no me refiero a 1 o 2 al día. Me refiero a que tu trabajo sea físico y encima entrenes por ejemplo. Nada de 4 en 1, suele salir más caro y infradosificado respecto a comprar por separado.
> 
> ...



bueno, no pensaba hacer carrera de fondo, sólo andar "rápido" como con prisa. Pero vamos lo esencial es dejar de comer todas las mierdas que como, comer menos en general y moverme más que llevo unos meses haciendo cero ejercicio, excepto ir andando al curro a diario durante 25 min (2 veces).


----------



## Lambo2019 (27 Dic 2020)

+1


----------



## Alew (15 Ene 2021)

Donnie dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho el manual, de acuerdo en la mayor parte de las cosas.
> 
> Sobre la crock pot decir que ha sido mi mejor compra de este año. Me hago unos caldos con un sabor insuperable. Mi receta:
> 
> ...



@Arnau92 

Buenas compis, un par de dudas:

1) Si al enfriarse el caldo retiramos la grasa, ¿no estamos reduciendo las propiedades de este caldo respecto a la permeabilidad intestinal?

2) Para los que tenemos la desgracia de tener vitrocerámica, ¿qué diferencia hay entre tener una olla al mínimo 48 horas sobre vitro respecto a la crock pot? Quizá que resulta energéticamente más eficiente? Entiendo que la gente que cocina con gas tenga reparos en dejarlo enendido de noche.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Arnau92 (15 Ene 2021)

Alew dijo:


> @Arnau92
> 
> Buenas compis, un par de dudas:
> 
> ...



Si, al final esa grasa a parte de no tener nada de malo es sumamente densa nutricionalmente.

La diferencia la verás cuando te llegue la factura de la luz. Con la crock pot la mía seguía prácticamente invariable respecto a meses anteriores.


----------



## Donnie (15 Ene 2021)

Alew dijo:


> @Arnau92
> 
> Buenas compis, un par de dudas:
> 
> ...



1. Efectivamente la grasa NO SE RETIRA JAMÁS, de hecho es ahí donde se encuentran todos los nutrientes.
2. El consumo, no lo he medido pero debe ser una diferencia abismal.


----------



## adonis1 (16 Ene 2021)

Quité el pan subí proteínas y grasas manteniendo cal y tengo mucho mejor aspecto

Os escribo sobre todo para que me orientei, por unos motivos familiares me he hecho seguro médico y quiero ir a ver a un endocrino, que le pregunto o como hago para el análisis de minerales vitaminas etc

Tomo vitamina C, d, omega 3 y un poco de hierro (siempre lo tengo bajo en sangre aunque los depósitos estén bien)


----------



## Arnau92 (17 Ene 2021)

adonis1 dijo:


> Quité el pan subí proteínas y grasas manteniendo cal y tengo mucho mejor aspecto
> 
> Os escribo sobre todo para que me orientei, por unos motivos familiares me he hecho seguro médico y quiero ir a ver a un endocrino, que le pregunto o como hago para el análisis de minerales vitaminas etc
> 
> Tomo vitamina C, d, omega 3 y un poco de hierro (siempre lo tengo bajo en sangre aunque los depósitos estén bien)



Ya que tienes seguro privado.

Mírate:

Testo
Testo libre
Prolactina
Progesterona
LH (Hormona leutizante, encargada de la producción endogena de testo)
FSH (H. Foliculoestimulante, encaragada de la producción de esperma)
TSH
T3 y T4
Estradiol
Cortisol
SHBG (Globulina fijadora de hormonas sexuales)
Vitamina D
Magnesio
Potasio

De vit D mete 4000ui diarias, añade al combo magnesio y vitamina k2.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Ene 2021)

Descargado.


----------



## seneskal (2 Feb 2021)

Subo y añado los mios, referidos a entrenamiento de fondo+habitos de vida saludables..........
...entrenamiento semanal....
2- dias de carrera continua + gimnasio...(12 kms - 1Hr)
4- dias de mtb (220kms+2500 desnivel)
1- dia descanso...
...habitos.....
...no carne
...no cafe
...no leche
...no alcohol
...no fumar(obvio)
...no sexo (discutible lo se)
...si verduras
...si pasta
...si cereales
...si legumbres
...si huevos
...si pescado
...si hortalizas
...si lacteos(queso+yogures)
...si frutas
...si frutos secos
...si pasteleria(puntuales)
...si agua
...si refrescos carbonatados(puntuales)
...si complementos vitaminicos para recuperacion y complemento dieta.


----------



## Arnau92 (2 Feb 2021)

seneskal dijo:


> Subo y añado los mios, referidos a entrenamiento de fondo+habitos de vida saludables..........
> ...entrenamiento semanal....
> 2- dias de carrera continua + gimnasio...(12 kms - 1Hr)
> 4- dias de mtb (220kms+2500 desnivel)
> ...



Carrera de fondo, otro deporte de fondo más (bici), no comer carne,...

Claramente no te has leído la guía entera.


----------



## seneskal (2 Feb 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Carrera de fondo, otro deporte de fondo más (bici), no comer carne,...
> 
> Claramente no te has leído la guía entera.



A mi me funciona........de nada me sirve tener musculo sino tengo resistencia...es otro enfoque


----------



## Arnau92 (2 Feb 2021)

seneskal dijo:


> A mi me funciona........de nada me sirve tener musculo sino tengo resistencia...es otro enfoque



Se puede mejorar la resistencia sin entrenarla en carrera de fondo (senderismo + HIIT, vamos sprintar cada cierta distancia o cuando se estabilizan las pulsaciones tras el anterior sprint), perjudicial para articulaciones y sin sentido alguno a nivel evolutivo. Dejando de lado los entrenamientos de los ejércitos "modernos" aka decadentes en los antiguos ejércitos la carrera continua nunca formó parte de su preparación ni del combate.

No marchaban al frente corriendo con 30kg encima, marchaban durante km hasta llegar al lugar de la batalla donde se produciría el enfrentamiento.


----------



## adonis1 (3 Feb 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Se puede mejorar la resistencia sin entrenarla en carrera de fondo (senderismo + HIIT, vamos sprintar cada cierta distancia o cuando se estabilizan las pulsaciones tras el anterior sprint), perjudicial para articulaciones y sin sentido alguno a nivel evolutivo. Dejando de lado los entrenamientos de los ejércitos "modernos" aka decadentes en los antiguos ejércitos la carrera continua nunca formó parte de su preparación ni del combate.
> 
> No marchaban al frente corriendo con 30kg encima, marchaban durante km hasta llegar al lugar de la batalla donde se produciría el enfrentamiento.



A ver yo no estoy nada conforme con lo que dice seneskal

Y contigo no estoy de acuerdo respecto a la carrera, es lo contrario, corríamos a trote para cansar a los animales con esprines aleatorios, caza por agotamiento o algo así se llama, búscalo si tienes curiosidad

EDITO, se llama caza por persistencia


----------



## Arnau92 (3 Feb 2021)

adonis1 dijo:


> A ver yo no estoy nada conforme con lo que dice seneskal
> 
> Y contigo no estoy de acuerdo respecto a la carrera, es lo contrario, corríamos a trote para cansar a los animales con esprines aleatorios, caza por agotamiento o algo así se llama, búscalo si tienes curiosidad
> 
> EDITO, se llama caza por persistencia



Nunca has visto a un cazador usando a perros para rastrear a su presa? Dejando de lado el arma usada según el contexto temporal el cazador no corre como un autista distancias eternas, sigue a su presa hasta estar lo suficientemente cerca para asestar un ataque rápido y letal.

Lo siento, si se promueve concretamente este tipo de deportes es por algo. Una sociedad físicamente débil y con testosterona por los suelos no luchará.







Solo hay que comparar el físico de los maratonistas con el de los velocistas. Cualquiera que tenga algo de sentido común sabrá diferenciar claramente cual es un portento evolutivo.


----------



## Cipotecon (28 Feb 2021)

Entonces el cardio no es aconsejable para perder peso?


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Entonces el cardio no es aconsejable para perder peso?



Depende del tipo de cardio. Yo optaría por senderismo o HIIT o una mezcla de ambos. Eso si, por caminos de tierra, no en asfalto.

Al final para perder peso solo se requiere estar en déficit calórico (gasto mayor al consumo) y que haya un estimulo muscular suficiente porque de lo contrario solo te volverás una miniatura de ti mismo.

Un ejemplo: Una persona que pesa 80kg a un 30% de grasa corporal empieza a bajar de peso solo con carrera de fondo, come poca proteina y no realiza ningún tipo de levantamiento pesado que dé un estímulo muscular destacable. Al cabo de unos meses quizás haya llegado a pesar 70kg pero sigue teniendo el mismo % de grasa ya que ha bajado tanta grasa como masa muscular ha perdido.

Estar "delgado" no tiene porque significar estar sano. Lo importante verdaderamente es el % de grasa y los kg de masa muscular magra. Al final la masa muscular es la que recibe el impacto que recibirían las articulaciones si esta no estuviera.

La sarcopenia (falta de masa muscular) es un grave problema en la población anciana y en muchos casos deriva en lesiones de cadera u otros problemas que pueden implicar una larga hospitalización. Si a ello le sumamos que debido a estas semanas de hospital prácticamente no se mueven cuando salgan quizás nunca jamás recuperen la limitada capacidad física que tenían antes.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Mar 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Depende del tipo de cardio. Yo optaría por senderismo o HIIT o una mezcla de ambos. Eso si, por caminos de tierra, no en asfalto.
> 
> Al final para perder peso solo se requiere estar en déficit calórico (gasto mayor al consumo) y que haya un estimulo muscular suficiente porque de lo contrario solo te volverás una miniatura de ti mismo.
> 
> ...



Si si! Todo eso lo entiendo, lo que no tengo claro (o más bien estoy confuso) es la diferencia entre obtener el déficit quemando 500 kcal Corriendo y obtenerlo restringiendo 500kcal comiendo. Supongo que la diferencia es a nivel cardiovascular e intuyo que tiene beneficios. 
lo que estoy haciendo ahora para quemar grasa es ir lunes miércoles y viernes a correr 30 minutos por la mañana (nunca he sido de correr y cardio en general; aguanto como 1min corriendo y descanso 30seg o 1 min mas o menos). 2000kcal por día y todo eso calculado. 
ahora tengo el gym cerrado por lo que me las apaño en casa haciendo ejercicios (martes y jueves) con mi propio peso flexiones, abdominales, sentadillas... Se que es poco pero es algo circunstancial y temporal. 
Es la duda que he tenido siempre con el cardio; aunque tengo claro que los maratones me parecen una locura, estar horas y horas corriendo sin depósitos de glucógeno ya disponibles y el cuerpo tirando de músculo, así de esmirriados están como la tipa que han puesto en foto más arriba ( en la prehistoria me imagino que sería el equivalente a la desesperacion del ser humano de huir de un depredador que te sigue por horas y el cuerpo elimina hasta el músculo para poder seguir huyendo corriendo y por tanto sobrevivir. No me imagino que sea como dice el otro forero que fuera para poder perseguir a tu presa)


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Si si! Todo eso lo entiendo, lo que no tengo claro (o más bien estoy confuso) es la diferencia entre obtener el déficit quemando 500 kcal Corriendo y obtenerlo restringiendo 500kcal comiendo. Supongo que la diferencia es a nivel cardiovascular e intuyo que tiene beneficios.
> lo que estoy haciendo ahora para quemar grasa es ir lunes miércoles y viernes a correr 30 minutos por la mañana (nunca he sido de correr y cardio en general; aguanto como 1min corriendo y descanso 30seg o 1 min mas o menos). 2000kcal por día y todo eso calculado.
> ahora tengo el gym cerrado por lo que me las apaño en casa haciendo ejercicios (martes y jueves) con mi propio peso flexiones, abdominales, sentadillas... Se que es poco pero es algo circunstancial y temporal.
> Es la duda que he tenido siempre con el cardio; aunque tengo claro que los maratones me parecen una locura, estar horas y horas corriendo sin depósitos de glucógeno ya disponibles y el cuerpo tirando de músculo, así de esmirriados están como la tipa que han puesto en foto más arriba ( en la prehistoria me imagino que sería el equivalente a la desesperacion del ser humano de huir de un depredador que te sigue por horas y el cuerpo elimina hasta el músculo para poder seguir huyendo corriendo y por tanto sobrevivir. No me imagino que sea como dice el otro forero que fuera para poder perseguir a tu presa)



Déjate de carrera de fondo, no es buena para la salud aunque así se promocione para las masas.

Ni es buena para tu testosterona ni para tus articulaciones ni para nada realmente productivo en tu vida. Quieres tener un físico de maratonista o el de un velocista?

Como ya te he dicho si quieres correr alterna senderismo con sprints (HIIT), por ejemplo en un paseo por el monte sprinta en tramos en que sea seguro hacerlo (cuesta abajo a poder ser no y menos si no conoces el terreno, que lo suyo es que vuelvas entero a casa.

Y ahora leete el manual entero, ahí ya traté este tema más extensamente.


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Mar 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Déjate de carrera de fondo, no es buena para la salud aunque así se promocione para las masas.
> 
> Ni es buena para tu testosterona ni para tus articulaciones ni para nada realmente productivo en tu vida. Quieres tener un físico de maratonista o el de un velocista?
> 
> ...



Ya me he leído el manual entero, ayer concretamente, por lo que lo tengo fresco y no me quedó nada claro el tema del ejercicio aeróbico; y lo digo como crítica constructiva, no me considero zopenco en absoluto en este tema y al ser una guía (que supongo que va orientada a principiantes) debería de dar algunas explicaciones ¿que es velocista? Que es maratonista? Que es carrera de fondo? Como hacer hiit.... nada extenso, solo que ayudaría a la guia. 
por otra parte correr 30 min (de los cuales corro 1 y descanso 1) es carrera de fondo? Sin ser ninguno de ellos a mi se me parece más a hiit que a carrera de fondo.

como te digo, nunca he sido de cardio, siempre he priorizado Heliptica (por las articulaciones) al final del entrenamiento cuando he querido quemar grasaza, poco tiempo y bien de intensidad. 
por eso mismo en cardio soy nulo y la guia no aclara mucho en ese sentido.
Es mi opinión, tampoco te lo tomes a mal.


----------



## Arnau92 (1 Mar 2021)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ya me he leído el manual entero, ayer concretamente, por lo que lo tengo fresco y no me quedó nada claro el tema del ejercicio aeróbico; y lo digo como crítica constructiva, no me considero zopenco en absoluto en este tema y al ser una guía (que supongo que va orientada a principiantes) debería de dar algunas explicaciones ¿que es velocista? Que es maratonista? Que es carrera de fondo? Como hacer hiit.... nada extenso, solo que ayudaría a la guia.
> por otra parte correr 30 min (de los cuales corro 1 y descanso 1) es carrera de fondo? Sin ser ninguno de ellos a mi se me parece más a hiit que a carrera de fondo.
> 
> como te digo, nunca he sido de cardio, siempre he priorizado Heliptica (por las articulaciones) al final del entrenamiento cuando he querido quemar grasaza, poco tiempo y bien de intensidad.
> ...



Velocista es el corredor que compite por recorrer en el mínimo tiempo una distancia relativamente corta asignada a tal prueba.

Maratonista es aquél que practica la carrera de fondo, lo que viene siendo ritmo bajo durante largas distancias sin pausa.

Lo que haces es más parecido al HIIT que otra cosa. Sobretodo si el minuto en el que corres sprintas.

Te voy a poner un ejemplo más claro, por caminos de tierra o un paseo por la montaña sprintar cuando tus pulsaciones hayan vuelto a la normalidad y veas que es seguro hacerlo en ese tramo. Sprint - caminar (hasta normalizar pulsaciones) - sprint y así hasta que te canses o consideres que es suficiente.

Los deportes de fondo como la carrera de fondo o ciclismo contribuyen al aumento del cortisol y no son muy amigables con el desarrollo muscular.


----------



## Carlos París (21 Mar 2021)

El ajo: Potente veneno neurotóxico


----------



## Arnau92 (8 Abr 2021)

subiendo


----------



## Jordanpt (8 Abr 2021)

A las buenas de Dios.

Le echaré un ojo a ver qué tal, llevo meses escuchando a youtubers del fitness, gregdoucette, more places more dates, Jeff nipard....pero se agradece cualquier ayuda sobre todo para gente que se inicie.

En cuanto a los médicos...cualquier tipo que se informe por su cuenta sabe más de nutrición y salud física que un médico de cabecera. Que todavía está con el IMC y la pirámide de alimentos.


----------



## Jordanpt (9 Abr 2021)

Demi Grante dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas del uso de la citrulina de malato para recuperarse de sesiones intensas?
> ¿Crees que sería efectivo usarla solo para entrenar o de uso diario?



El youtuber Derek de More plates more dates, que es una puta máquina en nutrición y musculación, recomienda la citrulina.

Según el, para aumentar el bombeo(pump), lo mejor con diferencia es la citrulina combinada con pequeñas dosis de cialis.

Yo no tengo intención de seguir sus consejos, pero antes que meterte asteroides y cometas probaría con eso.

En mi caso solo llevo 3 años en el gim, tomando solo cafeína antes de cada entreno, pero ahora me lo he tomado más en serio. En teoría según mis cálculos debería tomar sobre los 200 gramos de proteína al día, así que me tomo 50 gramos de proteína en polvo con la leche cada mañana para intentar acercarme a esa cifra.
Además tomo creatina y fish oil, en teoría los mejores suplementos que no consigues con una dieta equilibrada.


----------



## Jordanpt (9 Abr 2021)

A ver si queda una cosa clara, la perdida de peso solo viene determinada por la diferencia entre calorías gastadas y calorías consumidas.
Y la mejor forma de quemar más calorías más rápidamente es el cardio de larga duración a ritmo bajo, nada de hit cardio.

Puede parecer una contradicción pero no lo es, para gastar más calorías más rápidamente lo mejor es el cardio de larga duración .

Y estoy diciendo que el hit cardio no sea bueno ni recomendable, pero solo si tu principal objetivo no es quemar el máximo número de calorías.


----------



## Jordanpt (9 Abr 2021)

Además el hit cardio da mas apetito que el cardio de larga duración y emplea menos tiempo, con lo cual dispones de más tiempo para comer y tienes más hambre.

Hablo estrictamemte de quemar calorías y perder peso, no de estar más sano o tener mejor cuerpo. Personalmente no considero muy sano correr maratones ni que te dejen un cuerpo decente, pero delgado si te van a dejar, eso seguro. Y estar delgado es mil veces más sano que estar obeso, eso sin duda. La obesidad acorta la vida.


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Abr 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Además el hit cardio da mas apetito que el cardio de larga duración y emplea menos tiempo, con lo cual dispones de más tiempo para comer y tienes más hambre.
> 
> Hablo estrictamemte de quemar calorías y perder peso, no de estar más sano o tener mejor cuerpo. Personalmente no considero muy sano correr maratones ni que te dejen un cuerpo decente, pero delgado si te van a dejar, eso seguro. Y estar delgado es mil veces más sano que estar obeso, eso sin duda. La obesidad acorta la vida.



Se puede estar "delgado" teniendo un % de grasa corporal elevado.

Para estar déficit calórico no es necesario hacer "cardio" como un autista, basta con que el resultado entre tus calorías ingeridas restando las gastadas dé un resultado negativo. Y a nivel hormonal el HIIT es mi veces más beneficioso que el cardio puesto que lo último que desea alguien en déficit calórico que pretende conservar la masa muscular es aumentar sus niveles de cortisol por las nubes contribuyendo al catabolismo muscular y a la bajada de testosterona libre al incrementarse la SHBG (globulina fijadora de hormonas sexuales).


----------



## Jordanpt (9 Abr 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dices hasta lo del nivel hormonal. Se puede estar fofi-delgado, pero si haces cardio como un autista muy Fofó no vas a estar. Pero por supuesto que no es bueno a nivel de hipertrofia( hacer crecer tus músculos lo máximo posible).

Ahora bien, decir que el hit cardio es mejor que un cardio moderado y echo con cabeza ?? 
Para conseguir o mantener hipertrofia desde luego que no.
Para quizás tener más explosividad y mejorar en lo que hagas hit, pues claro que sí, si esprintas mejoras tú esprint por ejemplo.

En resumen, si eres el gordo de las mantecas haz cardio apunta pala. Si estás en relativamente buena forma y te gusta el hit pues hazlo que te vendrá muy bien pero no te va a ayudar más a mantener la masa muscular que un cardio " razonable".

Por cierto las dietas keto de verdad , las que reducen los hidratos al 10% o menos, producen la bajada de la testosterona libre en sangre .


----------



## Carlos París (9 Abr 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> El youtuber Derek de More plates more dates, que es una puta máquina en nutrición y musculación, recomienda la citrulina.
> 
> Según el, para aumentar el bombeo(pump), lo mejor con diferencia es la citrulina combinada con pequeñas dosis de cialis.
> 
> ...



More plates more dates no tiene ni puta idea de nutrición, hace no mucho era un gordaco de mierda. Lo que sí domina a la perfección son los chutes de esteroides que se mete y el cotilleo en el tóxico mundillo del fitness.


----------



## Jordanpt (9 Abr 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> More plates more dates no tiene ni puta idea de nutrición, hace no mucho era un gordaco de mierda. Lo que sí domina a la perfección son los chutes de esteroides que se mete y el cotilleo en el tóxico mundillo del fitness.



Se mete esteroides si, y lo reconoce, no cómo los miles y miles que lo hacen pero después solo reconocen comer mucho brócoli y pollo.
Estuvo gigante cuando empezó a muscularse y el mismo ser ríe de lo gordo que estaba y como hizo un bulking muy sucio, nada recomendable.

Ahora bien en cuanto a nutrición, hipertrofia, regulación hormonal.,........es un experto, no hay más.


----------



## Jordanpt (9 Abr 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El documento es un compendio de buenas prácticas en cuanto a hábitos, una recomendación de material, rutina de entrenamiento y pautas sobre alimentación.
> 
> ManualBRWesp.pdf
> 
> ...



Me he leído tu PDF y le falta lo más importante para evitar lesiones, el calentamiento previo. Además hay que evitar hacer estiramientos antes de las sesiones de musculación, no es que no haya que poner énfasis, es que hay que evitarlo a toda costa.

Antes de entrenar pesas se recomienda un poco de cardio para romper a sudar. Después, antes de cada serie, pero sobre todo antes de tu primera serie de cada grupo muscular debes hacer una o dos series de calentamiento.

Y no!!, con la barra sola no es calentamiento es mover el aire a tu alrededor, debes usar como mínimo la mitad del peso total que tires. Por ejemplo si tiras series de 100 kilos de press banca, debes calentar con series largas de 50 o 60 kilos. Si saltas directamente al banco y te pones los 100 kilos estás comprando boletos en la tómbola de rotura de pectoral.

En cuanto a lo del ayuno, también se debe saber que no es la forma más óptima de ganar y mantener masa muscular.
No estoy diciendo que sea malo, ni que no compense la mejora en otras facetas.
Pero por supuesto que no es la manera más óptima de ganar masa muscular.
Si tu único objetivo es la hipertrofia muscular, el ayuno no es recomendable, limitas la síntesis de proteína. Lo más óptimo es comer a lo largo del día, y cada comida con proteina. Si haces desayuno, almuerzo, merienda y cena, por ejemplo , mucho mejor.


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Abr 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Me he leído tu PDF y le falta lo más importante para evitar lesiones, el calentamiento previo. Además hay que evitar hacer estiramientos antes de las sesiones de musculación, no es que no haya que poner énfasis, es que hay que evitarlo a toda costa.
> 
> Antes de entrenar pesas se recomienda un poco de cardio para romper a sudar. Después, antes de cada serie, pero sobre todo antes de tu primera serie de cada grupo muscular debes hacer una o dos series de calentamiento.
> 
> ...



El cardio pre entreno para entrar en calor puede ser caminar rápido y posteriormente en el entreno empiezas con aproximaciones que no cuentan como series válidas.

Sobre el ayuno, depende, para fases de volumen puro y duro no es lo más eficiente en cuanto a ganancia de masa pero en cuanto a etapas de definición es una herramienta muy útil para mantener a raya el hambre.


----------



## Jordanpt (9 Abr 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El cardio pre entreno para entrar en calor puede ser caminar rápido y posteriormente en el entreno empiezas con aproximaciones que no cuentan como series válidas.
> 
> Sobre el ayuno, depende, para fases de volumen puro y duro no es lo más eficiente en cuanto a ganancia de masa pero en cuanto a etapas de definición es una herramienta muy útil para mantener a raya el hambre.



Si, esas aproximaciones como las llamas , me gusta el término, creo que son vitales para prevenir lesiones.
Yo tuve una rotura del pectoral con 27 años, mi primer mes en el gim y ahí me ponía a tirar al máximo sin ni siquiera calentar. Y 10 años estuve sin volver al gimnasio.

En una fase de definición después de una fase de volumen no vas a aumentar la masa muscular, vas a intentar que se reduzca lo menos posible mientras reduces al máximo la grasa. 

Si vas a aumentar la masa muscular mientras reduces la grasa no hace falta que hagas una fase de volumen previa, y en este caso tampoco el ayuno es lo más óptimo.


----------



## Arnau92 (9 Abr 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Si, esas aproximaciones como las llamas , me gusta el término, creo que son vitales para prevenir lesiones.
> Yo tuve una rotura del pectoral con 27 años, mi primer mes en el gim y ahí me ponía a tirar al máximo sin ni siquiera calentar. Y 10 años estuve sin volver al gimnasio.
> 
> En una fase de definición después de una fase de volumen no vas a aumentar la masa muscular, vas a intentar que se reduzca lo menos posible mientras reduces al máximo la grasa.
> ...



Las recomposiciones corporales son una pérdida de tiempo a menos que vayas on, vuelvas de una lesión o seas un novato.


----------



## Carlos París (22 Abr 2021)

En serio que todavía quedais gente que creéis que las grasas son malas y todo ese rollo patatero? Evitar la grasa saturada en 2021 se me antoja como salir a la calle con chándal de tactel y una camiseta del Mundial 82 con los walkman puestos. Lee y culturízate un poco, buen hombre.


----------



## Carlos París (24 Abr 2021)

Tal y como señala Arnau92, la fibra es malísima y es una aberración consumirla pues provoca irritación intestinal y estreñimiento.
Toda esta mierda de recomendaciones oficiales a favor de los cereales y la fibra viene de las presiones que han ejercido poderosos lobbys agrícolas y manufactureros en el gobierno de USA y organismos mundiales.


----------



## Arnau92 (24 Abr 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Tal y como señala Arnau92, la fibra es malísima y es una aberración consumirla pues provoca irritación intestinal y estreñimiento.
> Toda esta mierda de recomendaciones oficiales a favor de los cereales y la fibra viene de las presiones que han ejercido poderosos lobbys agrícolas y manufactureros en el gobierno de USA y organismos mundiales.



Los cereales son pienso para humanos. Barato de producir, nutricionalmente pobre, su cultivo y cosecha están completamente mecanizados, favorece una sociedad dependiente de farmacéuticas debido a sus problemas de salud derivados de tal alimentación y requiere el uso de herbicidas constante.

Compara esto con la ganadería extensiva que favorece unos sotobosques limpios (oh, Dios, Greta no podrá quejarse porque no hay incendios, habrá que inventarse una mamandurría nueva o ir a pegarles fuego los propios ecologetas de salón) y la carne de esos animales criados en libertad es de máxima calidad, a parte de que fomenta el arraigo y el apego por el mundo rural en el que viven de aquellos ganaderos que llevan a cabo tal tarea pues en esta no hay descansos, es de lunes a domingo.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (5 Jun 2021)

Donnie dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho el manual, de acuerdo en la mayor parte de las cosas.
> 
> Sobre la crock pot decir que ha sido mi mejor compra de este año. Me hago unos caldos con un sabor insuperable. Mi receta:
> 
> ...



Las ollas de cocción lenta no sellan/doran?
es decir, si haces un asado lo tienes que dorar en una sartén aparte?


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (8 Jun 2021)

Buena guía, 10/10. 

Solo puntualizar una cosa referente a la sal: últimamente están saliendo estudios de que se encuentran microplásticos en la sal marina comercial, así que otro producto más que apuntar directamente a la lista de cosas homosexualizantes del supermercado. Quizás sea mejor comprar sales refinadas de origen no marino a estas alturas.


----------



## Gfuenot (9 Jun 2021)

Mis dieses


----------



## Arnau92 (29 Jun 2021)

Actualizado

El infundado miedo a las grasas saturadas y al colesterol surgió a mediados del siglo XX tras el famoso “Estudio de los 7 Países” en el que Ancel Keys correlacionaba la ingesta de alimentos altos en grasas saturadas y en colesterol con enfermedad coronaria. Un estudio observacional (no olvidemos que correlación no implica causalidad) en el que, tras analizar las dietas de 22 países, Keys seleccionó estratégicamente solo los 7 países que le venían bien para que su teoría encajara, mientras que sacaba de la gráfica a los que no le convenían. Puede parecer ridículo, pero estudios tan poco rigurosos y mal planteados como estos son los que han establecido los paradigmas de la alimentación de los últimos 50 años.

Estos son los 7 países que Ancel Keys “seleccionó”: 

Y a continuación los 22 de los que Keys tenía información: 

Parece que ahora la cosa cambia bastante. Ya no es tan fácil dibujar una línea recta que atraviese esos puntos.Y esto no es algo que se haya descubierto hace poco tiempo. Ya fue denunciado por muchos científicos e investigadores en su momento, los cuales se mofaban de los métodos de Keys haciendocombinaciones con otros países de la lista y obteniendo resultados inversos.

Pero, desgraciadamente, Ancel Keys formaba parte del comité de asesores del American Heart Associaton, así que con sus influencias consiguió que se promoviese la recomendación de reducir laingestas de grasas saturadas. Y desde principios de los años 60 este paradigma no ha cambiado mucho hasta la actualidad.Este estudio no ve relación entre nivel de colesterol y mortalidad por enfermedad cardiovascular

"Lack of Association Between Cholesterol and Coronary Heart Disease Mortality and Morbidity and All-Cause Mortality in Persons Older Than 70 Years”Lack of Association Between Cholesterol and Coronary Heart Disease Mortality and Morbidity and All-Cause Mortality in Persons Older Than 70 Years

Esta revisión de estudios de 2018 concluye que no se puede establecer causalidad entre el LDL-C (el “malo”) y la enfermedad cardiovascular.“LDL-C does not cause cardiovascular disease: a comprehensive review of the current literatura” LDL-C does not cause cardiovascular disease: a comprehensive review of the current literature - PubMed





El contenido de calcio, magnesio, hierro (no hemo Fe+3) se ha visto reducido entre un 80 y 90% en coles, lechugas, tomates, y espinacas entre 1914 y 2018.

Estudio: “Challenges in the Diagnosis of Magnesium Status” Challenges in the Diagnosis of Magnesium Status - PubMed


----------



## ElMayoL (29 Jun 2021)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> De esteril nada chato , yo os mando a consultar a un médico y tu a seguir el .PDF que has encontrado no se donde.
> Avisados estais , los que mas saben del cuerpo humano , incluido el ámbito deportivo son los médicos.
> P.D.: Pon tu PDF en un foro de pesas o atletismo , a ver que te dicen , anda.



Véase la plandemia. Fíate del médico funcionario del estado, que todo irá de lujo.


----------



## AureIio (30 Jun 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Actualizado
> 
> El infundado miedo a las grasas saturadas y al colesterol surgió a mediados del siglo XX tras el famoso “Estudio de los 7 Países” en el que Ancel Keys correlacionaba la ingesta de alimentos altos en grasas saturadas y en colesterol con enfermedad coronaria. Un estudio observacional (no olvidemos que correlación no implica causalidad) en el que, tras analizar las dietas de 22 países, Keys seleccionó estratégicamente solo los 7 países que le venían bien para que su teoría encajara, mientras que sacaba de la gráfica a los que no le convenían. Puede parecer ridículo, pero estudios tan poco rigurosos y mal planteados como estos son los que han establecido los paradigmas de la alimentación de los últimos 50 años.
> 
> ...



Todos esos estudios son humo

El colesterol malo, infartos y demás ocurren en gente sedentaria, gordos y similares, nada que ver con la dieta. La comida es gasolina sin más, que los engranajes que tenga la gente dentro estén hechos mierda por sus hábitos sedentarios no es problema de la comida

Los nutricionistas se arruinarian si se supiera la verdad


----------



## Hamazo (6 Jul 2021)

Buenísimo, me viene de perlas ya que en los últimos meses estoy concentrado en natación.


----------



## Tiresias (6 Jul 2021)

AureIio dijo:


> Todos esos estudios son humo.
> Los nutricionistas se arruinarian si se supiera la verdad.



Los nutricionistas, los curandólogos, los vendepastillas, todos los que viven de la ignorancia y el miedo ajeno.


----------



## Tblls (10 Jul 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El documento es un compendio de buenas prácticas en cuanto a hábitos, una recomendación de material, rutina de entrenamiento y pautas sobre alimentación.
> 
> ManualBRWesp.pdf
> 
> ...



Ostras y lleno de Fuentes perfecto


----------



## Bifaz23 (10 Jul 2021)

Grandísimo hilo el tuyo Arnau. Tienes mis dieses perpetuos. Sobre el PDF decir que me ha parecido una maravilla. Conceptos que ya uno conoce, otros que no pero por simple sentido común ya lleva a cabo.

Los médicos, testaferros de las grandes organizaciones supranacionales de la salud, no tiene puta idea de todos estos conceptos. Si alguien quiere sanar NO DEBERÍA pisar ni un solo lugar con matasanos. La curación pasa por uno mismo:

1. Ayunando
2. Tomando más el Sol (todo el año)
3. Poniendo el cuerpo bajo estresantes como pueden ser el agua fría
4. Alimentarte con productos nutritivos
5. Caminar más y correr menos
6. Pesas
7. Hiit

En resumen volver a lo simple. Volver a todo aquello que la modernidad nos alejó. Nos vendieron que la tecnología traería progreso y beneficios, pero lo único que ha comportado es debilidad y estrógenos; inyecciones y mascarillas; sarcopenia y ansioliticos; estatinas y pastillas para bajar la tensión. En fin, una sociedad con intolerancia a la adversidad. 

¿Quieres dejar de tomar pastillas?
Sigue los puntos mencionados arriba.

¿Quien soy yo para decírtelo?
Alguien que estuvo durante más de 8 años jodidisimo con una enfermedad inmunitaria (asma y dermatitis) y SANÓ por completo cuando abrazó esos hábitos.

Por cierto, no podemos olvidar que el cuerpo es un todo (físico-mente-espíritu), intenta focalizar tu atención en pensamientos que te hagan vibrar en ondas elevadas, confía en tus posibilidades, alcanza nuevas cotas... en definitiva HUYE del miedo crónico e irracional. 

Virilidad por bandera. Un fuerte abrazo a todos camaradas.


----------



## Carlos París (10 Jul 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Grandísimo hilo el tuyo Arnau. Tienes mis dieses perpetuos. Sobre el PDF decir que me ha parecido una maravilla. Conceptos que ya uno conoce, otros que no pero por simple sentido común ya lleva a cabo.
> 
> Los médicos, testaferros de las grandes organizaciones supranacionales de la salud, no tiene puta idea de todos estos conceptos. Si alguien quiere sanar NO DEBERÍA pisar ni un solo lugar con matasanos. La curación pasa por uno mismo:
> 
> ...



Lo que dices al final de tu mensaje es interesantísimo. La predisposición mental y vivir "echao palante", conseguir cosas y superar retos se ha demostrado que ejerce un efecto sinérgico sobre neurotransmisores como la dopamina y a su vez la testosterona. Un abrazo ( no homo)


----------



## Arnau92 (10 Jul 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Grandísimo hilo el tuyo Arnau. Tienes mis dieses perpetuos. Sobre el PDF decir que me ha parecido una maravilla. Conceptos que ya uno conoce, otros que no pero por simple sentido común ya lleva a cabo.
> 
> Los médicos, testaferros de las grandes organizaciones supranacionales de la salud, no tiene puta idea de todos estos conceptos. Si alguien quiere sanar NO DEBERÍA pisar ni un solo lugar con matasanos. La curación pasa por uno mismo:
> 
> ...



Sobre tomar el Sol todo el año debo decirte eso sí que en las épocas como invierno no sintetizamos la vitamina D debido a la inclinación con la que incide la luz solar sobre la zona en que nos encontramos. https://twitter.com/mitokondriac tiene por algún sitio un hilo sobre el tema


----------



## Bifaz23 (10 Jul 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Sobre tomar el Sol todo el año debo decirte eso sí que en las épocas como invierno no sintetizamos la vitamina D debido a la inclinación con la que incide la luz solar sobre la zona en que nos encontramos. https://twitter.com/mitokondriac tiene por algún sitio un hilo sobre el tema



Puede que los meses más fríos del año, sea como dices, incluso tomándolo en horas puntas (que es de hecho cuando hay que tomarlo), pero favorece para la toma de contacto sol piel y llegar al verano sin quemarte.

Algo así como una maratón. Si te entrenas todo el año, acabarás la maratón. Si lo dejas para los dos últimos meses, además de no acabarla puedes sufrir lesiones (algunas de ellas muy jodidas)


----------



## Arnau92 (10 Jul 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Puede que los meses más fríos del año, sea como dices, incluso tomándolo en horas puntas (que es de hecho cuando hay que tomarlo), pero favorece para la toma de contacto sol piel y llegar al verano sin quemarte.
> 
> Algo así como una maratón. Si te entrenas todo el año, acabarás la maratón. Si lo dejas para los dos últimos meses, además de no acabarla puedes sufrir lesiones (algunas de ellas muy jodidas)



En lo de mantener la adaptaión te doy toda la razón. Si uno espera a exponerse para cuando ya llega el calor el enrojecimiento y las quemaduras están rifandose. Sobre las maratones mejor mantenerse lejos de ellas, a nivel físico y hormonal la carrera de fondo es antinatural y perjudicial para nosotros.


----------



## kikepm (10 Jul 2021)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Que os están timando.
> Que la vitamina D se genera TOMANDO EL SOL, que no utiliza ninguna reserva de magnesio.
> Que quieres vender tu libro.
> Que los hay que empezamos a hacer deporte a los 15 años y a los 45 aun seguimos haciéndolo.
> ...




Los médicos en general saben bastante menos de nutrición que cualquier persona que se dedique a investigar sobre el tema. 

La mayor parte de los médicos siguen recomendando dietas altas en carbohidratos hasta para tratar la hipertensión, así de desorientados se encuentran sobre como funciona el cuerpo humano a nivel nutricional y hormonal.

Además siguen casi invariablemente la estúpida teoría del equilibrio calórico, con lo que consiguen cuadrar el círculo.


Con respecto a los suplementos, a no muchos entre ellos les he visto receptivos a la idea básica de que la suplementación de D y de Omega 3 puede ser determinante para mejorar la condición inflamatoria. Generalmente cuando lo he comentado con alguno, ponen cara de pez, porque no entienden alguno de los conceptos que les explico.


Pero vamos, si, vamos a hacer caso a los endocrinos, y si te parece también a los médicos covidiotas, no te jode.


----------



## Arnau92 (10 Jul 2021)

kikepm dijo:


> Los médicos en general saben bastante menos de nutrición que cualquier persona que se dedique a investigar sobre el tema.
> 
> La mayor parte de los médicos siguen recomendando dietas altas en carbohidratos hasta para tratar la hipertensión, así de desorientados se encuentran sobre como funciona el cuerpo humano a nivel nutricional y hormonal.
> 
> ...



Endocrinos de la pública pautando dietas basadas en harinas integrales a diabéticos tipo II. Ceto? No por Dios, podría darte una bajada de azúcar prolongada en el tiempo y que tu sensibilidad a la insulina vuelva a ser la de una persona sana.


----------



## asakopako (13 Jul 2021)

¿Qué opina ese manual sobre los asados castellanos? No tengo ninguna intención de prescindir de ellos. Los más tradicionales sólo llevan agua y sal, nada de grasas adicionales. Tampoco los como todos los días.


----------



## Arnau92 (13 Jul 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> ¿Qué opina ese manual sobre los asados castellanos? No tengo ninguna intención de prescindir de ellos. Los más tradicionales sólo llevan agua y sal, nada de grasas adicionales. Tampoco los como todos los días.



Bienvenidos sean. ¿Por qué iba a ser algo malo que tengan grasas? Las grasas son necesarias para la producción de colesterol y la formación de hormonas a partir de este como materia prima. Y no, las grasas saturadas tan demonizadas por la industria tampoco son malas.


----------



## Hamazo (17 Jul 2021)

¿Algún sitio donde pueda ver en condiciones recomendaciones para los que practicamos especialmente natación?

Estoy habituado a una dieta centrada más en muscular y demás. Pero no es lo mismo ni por asomo.

Muy buen hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Arnau92 (17 Jul 2021)

Hamazo dijo:


> ¿Algún sitio donde pueda ver en condiciones recomendaciones para los que practicamos especialmente natación?
> 
> Estoy habituado a una dieta centrada más en muscular y demás. Pero no es lo mismo ni por asomo.
> 
> ...



Que yo conozca en este momento me temo que no y tampoco pienso darmelas de experto en un tema que he tocado poco. Además de que también importa el enfoque que le des a la natación. No es lo mismo un corredor de fondo derroído que un velocista.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (17 Jul 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Grandísimo hilo el tuyo Arnau. Tienes mis dieses perpetuos. Sobre el PDF decir que me ha parecido una maravilla. Conceptos que ya uno conoce, otros que no pero por simple sentido común ya lleva a cabo.
> 
> Los médicos, testaferros de las grandes organizaciones supranacionales de la salud, no tiene puta idea de todos estos conceptos. Si alguien quiere sanar NO DEBERÍA pisar ni un solo lugar con matasanos. La curación pasa por uno mismo:
> 
> ...



Muy buena síntesis, también desde mi experiencia personal. El listado es casi perfecto, yo le añadiría un octavo punto, relativo al dominio emocional y gestión del (mal) estrés: meditación, o en su defecto mindfulness y/o yoga. Con esto último ya tienes todas las herramientas para crear y mantener un buen reservorio de salud de cara a futuras adversidades, y por muy desfavorable que sea tu entorno.

Bill.


----------



## Hamazo (17 Jul 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Que yo conozca en este momento me temo que no y tampoco pienso darmelas de experto en un tema que he tocado poco. Además de que también importa el enfoque que le des a la natación. No es lo mismo un corredor de fondo derroído que un velocista.



Yo es que llevo desde siempre entrenando musculación, y otros deportes he sido muy activo toda mi vida. Me mantengo bien en grasa corporal pero como veo que la natación se me está dando muy bien , pues me estoy enfocando más en ella que en el gimnasio que la verdad llegado un tiempo cansa.

Por cierto, hay muchísima oxandrolona en el que yo voy , muchísima. Es que se nota a lo lejos que gente joven la está consumiendo. 

Iré tirando mientras tanto de experiencia a ver qué cambios veo de aquí a después de diciembre.
.
Saludos


----------



## Arnau92 (17 Jul 2021)

Hamazo dijo:


> Yo es que llevo desde siempre entrenando musculación, y otros deportes he sido muy activo toda mi vida. Me mantengo bien en grasa corporal pero como veo que la natación se me está dando muy bien , pues me estoy enfocando más en ella que en el gimnasio que la verdad llegado un tiempo cansa.
> 
> Por cierto, hay muchísima oxandrolona en el que yo voy , muchísima. Es que se nota a lo lejos que gente joven la está consumiendo.
> 
> ...



Demasiado idiota jugando con temas que no comprende es lo que hay ahí. La oxa en concreto afecta al hígado y encima no aromatiza, a medida que se les pare el eje estarán cerca del 0 de estradiol, que se traduce en articulaciones poco lubricadas/resecas y una facilidad para las lesiones articulares destacable.

Luego estos mismos ignorantes que solo piensan que pueden meterse este verano se verán con los gimnasios cerrados otra vez este otoño/invierno y perderán todo lo que hayan "ganado".

Supongo que está bien, al final a uno le gusta sentir que se va superando a si mismo y cuanto más tangible sea este hecho mayor sensación de recomensa tenemos. Yo al final también tengo un cierto enfoque en cuanto al entrenamiento, alcanzar mi máximo natural y mantener ese punto mientras dedico el tiempo extra y la capacidad física adquirida a otros quehacereres de mi vida.


----------



## Hamazo (17 Jul 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Demasiado idiota jugando con temas que no comprende es lo que hay ahí. La oxa en concreto afecta al hígado y encima no aromatiza, a medida que se les pare el eje estarán cerca del 0 de estradiol, que se traduce en articulaciones poco lubricadas/resecas y una facilidad para las lesiones articulares destacable.
> 
> Luego estos mismos ignorantes que solo piensan que pueden meterse este verano se verán con los gimnasios cerrados otra vez este otoño/invierno y perderán todo lo que hayan "ganado".
> 
> Supongo que está bien, al final a uno le gusta sentir que se va superando a si mismo y cuanto más tangible sea este hecho mayor sensación de recomensa tenemos. Yo al final también tengo un cierto enfoque en cuanto al entrenamiento, alcanzar mi máximo natural y mantener ese punto mientras dedico el tiempo extra y la capacidad física adquirida a otros quehacereres de mi vida.



Me pasa lo mismo, yo lo que siempre pretendo es que mi peso este cercano a los dos últimos dígitos de mi altura. En mi caso mido 1,85 y rondo los 83 kilos. Pues trato de acercarme lo máximo a 85 kilos pero lo máximo posible en peso magro sin grasas. Normalmente estoy en 15% y 14% . Pero lo bueno comienza si uno Alcanza 13/12 de porcentaje de grasa. Aunque eso sí, se mantiene poco tiempo y depende muchísimo de otros factores durante esa etapa.

En resumidas cuentas lo que hago es mantener una forma atlética de complexión. A ver si profundizando en la natación, cambio algo. Así que pillo sitio en el hilo e iré comentando


----------



## Mora (19 Jul 2021)

Hamazo dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo, yo lo que siempre pretendo es que mi peso este cercano a los dos últimos dígitos de mi altura. En mi caso mido 1,85 y rondo los 83 kilos. Pues trato de acercarme lo máximo a 85 kilos pero lo máximo posible en peso magro sin grasas. Normalmente estoy en 15% y 14% . Pero lo bueno comienza si uno Alcanza 13/12 de porcentaje de grasa. Aunque eso sí, se mantiene poco tiempo y depende muchísimo de otros factores durante esa etapa.
> 
> En resumidas cuentas lo que hago es mantener una forma atlética de complexión. A ver si profundizando en la natación, cambio algo. Así que pillo sitio en el hilo e iré comentando



Muy buen peso y % de grasa para tu altura , digan lo que digan creo que estas cercano a tus maximos naturales , sin assteroides o sarms no creo que puedas pillar mucha mas masa sin ganar grasa.
1,85 y 85 kg y un 12 % grasa si no eres mesoformo es muy buen trabajo amego.
Que te mide la muñeca? El metodo de john mc callum te da muy buenas refernecias para ver hasta donde puedes llegar de forma natural.


----------



## Mora (19 Jul 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Demasiado idiota jugando con temas que no comprende es lo que hay ahí. La oxa en concreto afecta al hígado y encima no aromatiza, a medida que se les pare el eje estarán cerca del 0 de estradiol, que se traduce en articulaciones poco lubricadas/resecas y una facilidad para las lesiones articulares destacable.
> 
> Luego estos mismos ignorantes que solo piensan que pueden meterse este verano se verán con los gimnasios cerrados otra vez este otoño/invierno y perderán todo lo que hayan "ganado".
> 
> Supongo que está bien, al final a uno le gusta sentir que se va superando a si mismo y cuanto más tangible sea este hecho mayor sensación de recomensa tenemos. Yo al final también tengo un cierto enfoque en cuanto al entrenamiento, alcanzar mi máximo natural y mantener ese punto mientras dedico el tiempo extra y la capacidad física adquirida a otros quehacereres de mi vida.



Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Los esteroides etc… son para gente que compite sabiendo lo que hace y aceptando esos futuros y presentes problemas derivados.
Para mi no hay nada mas satistactorio que llegar a tus limites trabajando duro todos los aspectos para llegar a tu potencial maximo de forma natural pero como sabemos eso requiere de sacrificio , dedicacion y tiempo mucho tiempo, cosa que mucha gente no tiene y tira por el camino facil jodiendose su salud y sin conocer realmente el placer y satisfacion de ir conseguido metas con tu esfuerzo.Ademas es una etica de vida que te la mejora mental y fisicamente de por vida si la mantienes, cosa que con “ayuda” siempre sera temporal.
En cuanto a los suplementos (proteina,creatina,etc…) estan bien sobre todo si no dispones de tiempo para estar preparando , cocinado y traspontando, obviamente es mejor con alimentacion estandar , pero no todos disponemos de tanto tiempo a parte de entrenar.si quieres ir bajo de % grasa es mas facil y rapido controlar usando suplementos que estan calculando y midiendo todo lo que comes.


----------



## Arnau92 (19 Jul 2021)

En cuanto a frutos secos mejor si están tostados por ti mismo para eliminar los antinutrientes que protegen de la germinación. Si los pones a remojo una noche y tiras el agua antes de tostarlos pues mejor. Es para mejorar el perfil nutricional del alimento más que nada.

Llevar una dieta estricta en plan contando calorías o cosas por el estilo es algo que solo puede hacer gente que tiene fuera de lo que es el entrenamiento una vida bastante sedentaria. Si te pasas el día moviendote en el trabajo y las labores pueden ser variadas no puedes estar cada día recalculando calorías. Simplemente te vas pesando de vez en cuando para comprobar si vas en la dirección adecuada o quizás deberías intentar recortar/añadir calorías.


----------



## Hamazo (19 Jul 2021)

Mora dijo:


> Muy buen peso y % de grasa para tu altura , digan lo que digan creo que estas cercano a tus maximos naturales , sin assteroides o sarms no creo que puedas pillar mucha mas masa sin ganar grasa.
> 1,85 y 85 kg y un 12 % grasa si no eres mesoformo es muy buen trabajo amego.
> Que te mide la muñeca? El metodo de john mc callum te da muy buenas refernecias para ver hasta donde puedes llegar de forma natural.
> Ver archivo adjunto 717207



Soy ectomorfo. Prácticamente me mantengo siempre en ese margen de porcentaje de grasa y peso. Evidentemente hay épocas en los que uno esta mejor o peor, pero vamos, me las apaño bastante bien.

Respecto al método que comentas . Recuerdo hace años una tabla que te indicaba las proporciones exactas en cm de las partes del cuerpo para dar una forma de estética perfecta. Pero viendo la captura que has puesto parece mil veces mejor, y hecho en función a los datos individuales de los deportistas. No encuentro la puñetera cinta métrica que tenia por aquí tirada, pero en cuanto la tenga subo los datos. Si puedes dar mas datos de la app te lo agradecería.

Saludos.


----------



## Hamazo (21 Jul 2021)

Compañero @Mora he estado viendo el método, y en efecto lo había visto hace bastante tiempo. Me ha dado por meter mis datos con 18 cm de muñeca y me ha salido el siguiente calculo. Como curiosidad, resulta que en el que desarrollo el método, mide exactamente lo mismo que yo. Mis datos son los siguientes:

Muñeca: 18 cm
Pecho: 117cm
Brazo: 42,1cm
Antebrazo: 33,9cm
Pierna: 62cm
Pantorrilla: 39,7cm
Cintura: 81,8cm
Cuello: 43,2cm
Cadera: 99,4cm

En esta semana pillo una cinta métrica en condiciones y voy a echar un vistazo, tal vez lo intente. Y aprovecho la natación para definir y demás.


----------



## Mora (21 Jul 2021)

Hamazo dijo:


> Compañero @Mora he estado viendo el método, y en efecto lo había visto hace bastante tiempo. Me ha dado por meter mis datos con 18 cm de muñeca y me ha salido el siguiente calculo. Como curiosidad, resulta que en el que desarrollo el método, mide exactamente lo mismo que yo. Mis datos son los siguientes:
> 
> Muñeca: 18 cm
> Pecho: 117cm
> ...



Creo que las medidas son en base a un 10% de grasa por lo que igual has de perder ese % faltante y medirte, ya sabes lo jodido de bajar indice de grasa y mantener el la masa muscular intacta.
Joder 18 de muñeca yo solo 16,5 (mido 1,72 y 68 kg) pero doy todos los paramatros a mis 40 palos (de pecho tengo mas y de pierna un poco menos ) ahora trabajo mas mis piernas y llevo bastante tiempo intentando bajar esos 2 o 3% de grasa que me sobra manteniendo medidas.
El resultado es muy muy bueno si consigues todos los puntos, quedaras como una estatua griega .


----------



## Direct (21 Jul 2021)

Te leo y parece que lo escribo yo. Hacemos casi casi todo igual .


----------



## Dave Bowman (27 Jul 2021)

Para comprar harina de avena, proteina, etc. hsn, myprotein o proenutrición? cual me recomendais?

No hace falta q sea el más barato, si no el más decente


----------



## Arnau92 (27 Jul 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Para comprar harina de avena, proteina, etc. hsn, myprotein o proenutrición? cual me recomendais?
> 
> No hace falta q sea el más barato, si no el más decente



No tomo harina de avena, así que no te voy a recomendar ningun sitio en concreto.


----------



## Dave Bowman (27 Jul 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> No tomo harina de avena, así que no te voy a recomendar ningun sitio en concreto.



Gracias. Yo si necesito alguna fuente hipercalórica para complementar las comidas.

Y si no fuese por la harina de avena? con que tienda te quedarías? alguna que sepas a ciencia cierta q no te va a defraudar?


----------



## Arnau92 (27 Jul 2021)

Por desgracia así es.









El veganismo engaña, contamina y mata


Traigo este artículo de un blog puesto que me ha parecido interesante ya que está escrito por un grupo afín al ecologismo del círculo de Félix Rodrigo Mora.  Voy a empezar por el final: el veganismo es la negación de todo lo que promete, ni es sostenible, ni es saludable, ni es una opción...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bifaz23 (14 Ago 2021)

Alguien toma o ha tomado SARMS o esteroides?

Opinion de ellos?


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (14 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Alguien toma o ha tomado SARMS o esteroides?
> 
> Opinion de ellos?



Opinion de que?


----------



## Bifaz23 (15 Ago 2021)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Opinion de que?



Sensaciones, efectos secundarios (de haberlos), cuales se han consumido…


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (15 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Sensaciones, efectos secundarios (de haberlos), cuales se han consumido…



Testo y Deca con Kickstart de Diana. Aumento de fuerza y masa y recomposicion corporal. Efectos secundarios en mi caso aceleracion de la perdida del cabello.

Buenas sensaciones pero primer y unico ciclo que hago, lo hice consciente de donde me metia y habiendome informado durante años. Los beneficios y aparente falta de efectos secundarios hace que sea muy facil engancharse psicologicamente. El uso esporadico o puntual es beneficioso, el abuso y la normalizacion no.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (15 Ago 2021)

Contratad a un profesional, es casi más importante esto, que el médico. Primero prevenir, después curar.


----------



## Felson (15 Ago 2021)

He visto fumadores y bebedores vivir hasta los 90 años y deportistas morir a los 36. Todavía no me han dado razón para hacer una cosa o dejar de hacer la otra.... y me tienen jodido, porque no sé por cuál de las dos formas de vida, y de muerte, decantarme.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 Ago 2021)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Testo y Deca con Kickstart de Diana. Aumento de fuerza y masa y recomposicion corporal. Efectos secundarios en mi caso aceleracion de la perdida del cabello.
> 
> Buenas sensaciones pero primer y unico ciclo que hago, lo hice consciente de donde me metia y habiendome informado durante años. Los beneficios y aparente falta de efectos secundarios hace que sea muy facil engancharse psicologicamente. El uso esporadico o puntual es beneficioso, el abuso y la normalizacion no.



Deca es un compuesto que no deberían tocar aquellos que ciclan.. sus efectos supresivos pueden alargarse incluso más allá de haberlo terminado aunque hagas PCT. Trembolonas y cosas raras por el estilo tienen el mismo problema. Manteneos alejados de estas cosas y más si no tenéis ni idea del tema, solo os vais a joder el eje.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 Ago 2021)

Felson dijo:


> He visto fumadores y bebedores vivir hasta los 90 años y deportistas morir a los 36. Todavía no me han dado razón para hacer una cosa o dejar de hacer la otra.... y me tienen jodido, porque no sé por cuál de las dos formas de vida, y de muerte, decantarme.



Qué es ser deportista? Correr como un autista por asfalto? Es un término muy ambiguo especialmente hoy en día donde a cualquier actividad aunque sea pésima a nivel articular y hormonal se le llama deporte.


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (15 Ago 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Deca es un compuesto que no deberían tocar aquellos que ciclan.. sus efectos supresivos pueden alargarse incluso más allá de haberlo terminado aunque hagas PCT. Trembolonas y cosas raras por el estilo tienen el mismo problema. Manteneos alejados de estas cosas y más si no tenéis ni idea del tema, solo os vais a joder el eje.



Trembolonas y decas están a la orden del día no ya en culturismo sino en el fitness a nivel Instagram. De raras no tienen nada, se conocen y bien, y el deca es un ester largo que cualquier persona informada lo tiene en cuenta a la hora de planificar el ciclo.


----------



## Arnau92 (15 Ago 2021)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> Trembolonas y decas están a la orden del día no ya en culturismo sino en el fitness a nivel Instagram. De raras no tienen nada, se conocen y bien, y el deca es un ester largo que cualquier persona informada lo tiene en cuenta a la hora de planificar el ciclo.



Deca está bien si estás en blast and cruise o trt, ahí el eje ya lo tienes parado así que ese problema ya no puedes tenerlo 2 veces. Y hay versión de ester corto NPP


----------



## Noyo (15 Ago 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Deca es un compuesto que no deberían tocar aquellos que ciclan.. sus efectos supresivos pueden alargarse incluso más allá de haberlo terminado aunque hagas PCT. Trembolonas y cosas raras por el estilo tienen el mismo problema. Manteneos alejados de estas cosas y más si no tenéis ni idea del tema, solo os vais a joder el eje.



Deca es de las drogas mas clasicas del culturismo. En los tiempos de Arnold era lo mas usado junto al Dianabol y al Primo.

Trembolona no tiene nada que ver, un esteroide de accion corta y tambien de los mas usados. Me preocuparia mas por hormonas como la insulina, hormona de crecimiento, IGF-1, DNP... El Deca y la Trenbo y cualquier otro esteroide derivado de la testosterona no te va a matar ni te va a pasar nada grave por mucho que te pases con la dosis aunque no hagas PCT. En cambio las sustancias anteriores te pueden freir sin darte cuenta.


----------



## Arnau92 (16 Ago 2021)

Noyo dijo:


> Deca es de las drogas mas clasicas del culturismo. En los tiempos de Arnold era lo mas usado junto al Dianabol y al Primo.
> 
> Trembolona no tiene nada que ver, un esteroide de accion corta y tambien de los mas usados. Me preocuparia mas por hormonas como la insulina, hormona de crecimiento, IGF-1, DNP... El Deca y la Trenbo y cualquier otro esteroide derivado de la testosterona no te va a matar ni te va a pasar nada grave por mucho que te pases con la dosis aunque no hagas PCT. En cambio las sustancias anteriores te pueden freir sin darte cuenta.



A ver, si en cuanto a riesgos de salud con insulina puedes tener un bajón de azúcar, con hgh/igf-1 si abusas problemas de acromegalia, el DNP directamente es veneno para mandarte al otro barrio como a Zyzz y el clem también se podría añadir en esta lista por el tema de la hipertrofia ventricular.

Pero aunque Deca y trembo no tengan efectos sobre la salud tan graves si eres alguien que quiere conservar su eje en el mejor estado posible... Mejor testo sola y ya. Sienta bien y no cuesta tanto reactivar el eje luego, a parte del HCG intra para evitar atrofia.

Y sobre los orales lo mismo, para qué vas a meterte esa mierda? Para estresar al hígado? Cuanto menos estrés sobre órganos mejor.

Al final pesar 100kg estando gordo o musculado también es un estrés para el cuerpo considerable y muchos de los que llegan a estos pesajes (no todos) necesitan dormir con respirador por la apnea del sueño que sufren, la cual si bajan de peso desaparece.


----------



## Noyo (16 Ago 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Pero aunque Deca y trembo no tengan efectos sobre la salud tan graves si eres alguien que quiere conservar su eje en el mejor estado posible... Mejor testo sola y ya. Sienta bien y no cuesta tanto reactivar el eje luego, a parte del HCG intra para evitar atrofia.



Paras el eje inyectando testosterona enantato e inyectando deca o trembo. La recuperacion depende del tiempo que estas suprimido, si haces trt te jodes el eje de por vida aunque uses testosterona pequeñas dosis. HCG intraciclo es innecesario y una perdida de dinero, tienes el eje suprimido para que metes intraciclo? Te pones la costra para que te vuelva a sangrar la herida. Mejor mete HCG a final de ciclo que estimulando y cortando todo el tiempo. No tiene ningun sentido incluso corres riesgo de que el cuerpo se acostumbre y entonces si que estas jodido.



Arnau92 dijo:


> Y sobre los orales lo mismo, para qué vas a meterte esa mierda? Para estresar al hígado? Cuanto menos estrés sobre órganos mejor.



Y para que vas a meterte insulina, hormona del crecimiento, y para que, y para que?... Alejate de este mundillo, no te inyectes nada, fin.


----------



## Tblls (16 Ago 2021)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Grandísimo hilo el tuyo Arnau. Tienes mis dieses perpetuos. Sobre el PDF decir que me ha parecido una maravilla. Conceptos que ya uno conoce, otros que no pero por simple sentido común ya lleva a cabo.
> 
> Los médicos, testaferros de las grandes organizaciones supranacionales de la salud, no tiene puta idea de todos estos conceptos. Si alguien quiere sanar NO DEBERÍA pisar ni un solo lugar con matasanos. La curación pasa por uno mismo:
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con la lista añadiria dormir bien, mantener la insulina baja, agrupar el 6-7 en ejercicios anaerobios, buscar la felicidad etc... pero la culpa no la tiene la tecnología y la ciencia. Sin ella seguiríamos muriendo por una simple fiebre.

El problema es que no hay educación ni formación para tener una vida más saludable. Si tenemos hasta aplicaciones para elegir mejor los productos que compramos. Hoy en día el que no se cuida es porque no quiere

Un saludo


----------



## Arnau92 (16 Ago 2021)

Noyo dijo:


> Paras el eje inyectando testosterona enantato e inyectando deca o trembo. La recuperacion depende del tiempo que estas suprimido, si haces trt te jodes el eje de por vida aunque uses testosterona pequeñas dosis. HCG intraciclo es innecesario y una perdida de dinero, tienes el eje suprimido para que metes intraciclo? Te pones la costra para que te vuelva a sangrar la herida. Mejor mete HCG a final de ciclo que estimulando y cortando todo el tiempo. No tiene ningun sentido incluso corres riesgo de que el cuerpo se acostumbre y entonces si que estas jodido.
> 
> 
> Y para que vas a meterte insulina, hormona del crecimiento, y para que, y para que?... Alejate de este mundillo, no te inyectes nada, fin.



Intra es para evitar la atrofia de las células de leydig mientras el eje está parado ya que con el hcg mantienes la actividad intratesticular. Si las células se atrofian tras cada ciclo aunque reactives el eje (LH y FSH) tu producción endogena será cada vez más baja ya que las células de leydig son las que producen la testosterona.

Pero si, está claro, mejor no entrar en el mundo de la química a menos que sea por cuestiones como hipog. primario/ secundario u otros problemas de salud que requieran de ayudas exógenas.


----------



## Tblls (16 Ago 2021)

Mora dijo:


> Muy buen peso y % de grasa para tu altura , digan lo que digan creo que estas cercano a tus maximos naturales , sin assteroides o sarms no creo que puedas pillar mucha mas masa sin ganar grasa.
> 1,85 y 85 kg y un 12 % grasa si no eres mesoformo es muy buen trabajo amego.
> Que te mide la muñeca? El metodo de john mc callum te da muy buenas refernecias para ver hasta donde puedes llegar de forma natural.
> Ver archivo adjunto 717207



Existe algo como esto para chicas?


----------



## Arnau92 (12 Nov 2021)

subiendo


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (14 Nov 2021)

Y tu para dar esa afirmación de que hablando con un médico diez minutos te das cuenta que no sabe de nada lo deduces bajo tus conocimientos de portero de discoteca?

lolgilipollas?


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (15 Nov 2021)

Si si , pero aclara por que con hablar 10 minutos con un médico enseguida sabes que él no tiene ni puta idea y tu si.

Por la gran cantidad de revistas que has leido , por que te lo contó tu mama de pequeño , por tu lógica aplastante, a ver, a ver.

No insultes y aclara , a ver si eres capaz.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (15 Nov 2021)

O sea , que estas hablando por lo que te dijo UN SOLO médico a un chaval de CATORCE AÑOS.

PERO TU ERES IDIOTA , PEDAZO MONGOLO.

Y si , hasta los 18 no se puede hacer ni sentadilla pesada , ni pres de banca ni peso muerto. 
No te quedas enano pero pinza los tendones de los músculos que crecen antes , pero explicárselo a un anormal de 14 años como que no.

Y si no comias mas que mierda pues claro que tenías cagalera, también con 14 años. hay que ser gilipollas para hacer pesas y practicar el ayuno intermitente.

Ya me tienes harta

A tomar por culo al ignore.


----------



## Arnau92 (17 Nov 2021)

En medio año he pasado de estar estancado en 32-34 a estos niveles de Vit D.

Protocolo seguido para alcanzar estos niveles:

Con exposición solar en las épocas de mayor incidencia solar sobretodo en horas puntas sin quemarse ni llegar al enrogecimiento ni usar crema solar.

x2 Hidroferol semana (16K ui)
Vit D 4000ui / día HSN
Vit K2 100mg /día HSN
Magnesio suplementado a diario


----------



## Ds_84 (18 Nov 2021)

Grande @Arnau92 
sempre al meu equip!


----------



## rory (18 Nov 2021)

Alguna app para hacer ejercicio en casa? No tengo pesas, solo tengo el peso de mi cuerpo.


----------



## rory (20 Nov 2021)

Recomendadme una buena app para hacer ejercicio en casa. Thankeare con fruición


----------



## Arnau92 (20 Nov 2021)

rory dijo:


> Recomendadme una buena app para hacer ejercicio en casa. Thankeare con fruición



Te la recomendaría pero es que yo en casa tengo el material recomendado. 2x2 metros para el rack y barra olímpica y por ahí cerca la z y alguna otra cosilla.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (20 Nov 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 840826
> 
> 
> En medio año he pasado de estar estancado en 32-34 a estos niveles de Vit D.
> ...



Muy buenos valores enhorabuena. El hidroferol ¿te lo han recetado, o es de venta libre? Yo he conseguido estar en 90, pero a base de colecalciferol (suplemento de venta en tiendas de nutrición)

Bill.


----------



## Arnau92 (20 Nov 2021)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> Muy buenos valores enhorabuena. El hidroferol ¿te lo han recetado, o es de venta libre? Yo he conseguido estar en 90, pero a base de colecalciferol (suplemento de venta en tiendas de nutrición)
> 
> Bill.



Bueno, digamos que es con receta pero se puede sacar sin según donde vayas.

Otra cosa es que me dijeras que están vendiendote anfetaminas o cosas por el estilo cuyo uso muy sano no puede ser.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (20 Nov 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Bueno, digamos que es con receta pero se puede sacar sin según donde vayas.
> 
> Otra cosa es que me dijeras que están vendiendote anfetaminas o cosas por el estilo cuyo uso muy sano no puede ser.



entiendo que has querido decir que tienes confianza con tu farmacéutico ¿o es un médico privado? Yo, antes de suplementarme acudí al de AP, y se negó a tratarme presentado valores de 19mg/dl. Me dijo que «estaba bien»

Bill.


----------



## Arnau92 (20 Nov 2021)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> entiendo que has querido decir que tienes confianza con tu farmacéutico ¿o es un médico privado? Yo, antes de suplementarme acudí al de AP, y se negó a tratarme presentado valores de 19mg/dl. Me dijo que «estaba bien»
> 
> Bill.



Ninguna de las 2. Hay farmas donde lo sacas y otras donde te pondrán pegas. Si quiero sacarlo con receta tendré que ir al del seguro priv y me tocará copago por la visita para sacar la receta.


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Nov 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El documento es un compendio de buenas prácticas en cuanto a hábitos, una recomendación de material, rutina de entrenamiento y pautas sobre alimentación.
> 
> ManualBRWesp.pdf
> 
> ...



Excelente documento, yo cumplo casi todo lo que pones .

Solo me falta lo de dejar la pasta de dientes con flúor. Ayer vi un video de Jeff Cavaliere en el que decia que las duchas de agua fría después de un entrenamiento son negativas de cara a las ganancias de hipertrofia ¿Sabes algo?

Por cierto, se nota la influencia del blog Eurpasoberana ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Nov 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 840826
> 
> 
> En medio año he pasado de estar estancado en 32-34 a estos niveles de Vit D.
> ...



Tomo nota de lo de las dosis del hidroferol semanales, mi medico me dijo una al mes, por supuesto no sirvio de nada. 

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (22 Nov 2021)

Creo que hay alarmismo con lo de la vitamina D. El hombre europeo está acostumbrado por genética a experimentar variaciones estacionales en sus niveles de hidrocalciferol y los suplementos de vit. D3 se obtienen de forma sintética en laboratorio irradiando lanolina, lo cual no deja de ser un producto químico y altamente procesado. Desconfiad de la industria de la suplementación.


----------



## Arnau92 (22 Nov 2021)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Excelente documento, yo cumplo casi todo lo que pones .
> 
> Solo me falta lo de dejar la pasta de dientes con flúor. Ayer vi un video de Jeff Cavaliere en el que decia que las duchas de agua fría después de un entrenamiento son negativas de cara a las ganancias de hipertrofia ¿Sabes algo?
> 
> Por cierto, se nota la influencia del blog Eurpasoberana ¿me equivoco?



Es cierto, puesto que el frío reduce la inflamación y lo que buscamos al entrenar es romper fibras y mantener esa inflamación el mayor tiempo "posible" dentro del cual podremos reconstruir esas fibras con mayor tamaño.

Todo lo que sea antiinflamatorio a nivel de ganancias musculares es perjudicial. Obviamente no me refiero al efecto antiiflamatorio sistémico que pueda tener el omega 3 y esas cosas, ya sabes por donde voy.


----------



## Arnau92 (22 Nov 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Creo que hay alarmismo con lo de la vitamina D. El hombre europeo está acostumbrado por genética a experimentar variaciones estacionales en sus niveles de hidrocalciferol y los suplementos de vit. D3 se obtienen de forma sintética en laboratorio irradiando lanolina, lo cual no deja de ser un producto químico y altamente procesado. Desconfiad de la industria de la suplementación.



Yo intento combinar la vía natural de exposición solar junto a la suplementación, me encataría que dentro de mi rutina diaria pudiera llegar a tener buenos niveles pero prefiero tenerlos altos de esta manera a bajos sin suplementar.

De todas maneras entiendo tu parecer.


----------



## Arnau92 (22 Nov 2021)

Seguro privado, el básico con copago de adeslas 18e al mes. Si llegas al tope de copagos te sale igual que pagar 500 y algo al año, vamos que hay tope, pero nunca llego a él en mi casi.

En la seguridad social es casi imposible que te miren los niveles de vit d a menos que tengas buena relación con tu médico de cabecera.

De testosterona mírate la Testo libre, que es la que importa sobretodo.

Luego LH (Hormona leutizante)

Y FSH (Hormona foliculoestimulante)

Si quieres saber que tal está tu eje hormonal.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (22 Nov 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Yo intento combinar la vía natural de exposición solar junto a la suplementación, me encataría que dentro de mi rutina diaria pudiera llegar a tener buenos niveles pero prefiero tenerlos altos de esta manera a bajos sin suplementar.
> 
> De todas maneras entiendo tu parecer.



A mi juicio la mejor vía de conseguir mantener buenos niveles de vit. D en invierno en Europa es consumiendo grasa animal a saco, la cual viene en su forma natural con multitud de cofactores. La D y la A suelen ir juntas en los alimentos naturales ( grasa de pato, hígado de bacalao, etc). El tema de la vit. D es un tema con bastantes aristas y ciertamente complejo, empezando porque realmente es una hormona y si es una hormona existen receptores hormonales, los cuales no es aventurado pensar que pueden llegar a "desensibilizarse" de alguna forma mediante la suplementación con D3 sintética.


----------



## Arnau92 (22 Nov 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> A mi juicio la mejor vía de conseguir mantener buenos niveles de vit. D en invierno en Europa es consumiendo grasa animal a saco, la cual viene en su forma natural con multitud de cofactores. La D y la A suelen ir juntas en los alimentos naturales ( grasa de pato, hígado de bacalao, etc). El tema de la vit. D es un tema con bastantes aristas y ciertamente complejo, empezando porque realmente es una hormona y si es una hormona existen receptores hormonales, los cuales no es aventurado pensar que pueden llegar a "desensibilizarse" de alguna forma mediante la suplementación con D3 sintética.



Respecto al tema de fuentes animales las cantidades que puedan tener respecto a lo que se sintetiza (principalmente primavera-otoño sobretodo en horas puntas) nada tiene que ver con lo que se pueda obtener a través de alimentos.
Lo suyo es llegar con buenas reservas al invierno y que estas se vayan liberando a medida que pierde uno la reserva energética del tejido adiposo por la escasez de comida típica de esta estación.

Claro que los ciclos naturales no se respetan prácticamente pero almenos comprender su mecánica no está de más.

Respecto al tema de receptores mis conocimientos llegan hasta cierto punto, a partir de ahí aquello que diga es pura especulación. https://twitter.com/mitokondriac es una cuenta interesante a la que le podría preguntar al respecto.


----------



## Carlos París (22 Nov 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Yo intento combinar la vía natural de exposición solar junto a la suplementación, me encataría que dentro de mi rutina diaria pudiera llegar a tener buenos niveles pero prefiero tenerlos altos de esta manera a bajos sin suplementar.
> 
> De todas maneras entiendo tu parecer.



¿Quién establece los parámetros que se consideran deseables en la vitamina D? Cuidado con eso, el establishment médico farmacéutico sube y baja niveles acorde con sus intereses, así que eso de los "niveles aceptables" hay que cogerlo con pinzas. Ya sabemos todos el gran interés de la big pharma en rebajar el nivel del colesterol que se considera "peligroso" para vender más estatinas. De todas formas creo que es imposible medir la salud en base a niveles, números, etc, como si de una máquina se tratara. Más bien soy de la idea de que prima la sensación subjetiva de salud ( frecuencia y calidad de erecciones, energía vital, presencia de ánimo, fuerza, resistencia, capacidad de concentración, elocuencia, etc) sobre el número.


----------



## Arnau92 (22 Nov 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> ¿Quién establece los parámetros que se consideran deseables en la vitamina D? Cuidado con eso, el establishment médico farmacéutico sube y baja niveles acorde con sus intereses, así que eso de los "niveles aceptables" hay que cogerlo con pinzas. Ya sabemos todos el gran interés de la big pharma en rebajar el nivel del colesterol que se considera "peligroso" para vender más estatinas. De todas formas creo que es imposible medir la salud en base a niveles, números, etc, como si de una máquina se tratara. Más bien soy de la idea de que prima la sensación subjetiva de salud ( frecuencia y calidad de erecciones, energía vital, presencia de ánimo, fuerza, resistencia, capacidad de concentración, elocuencia, etc) sobre el número.



Por supuesto que más allá de analíticas hay factores de salud que se pueden juzgar de manera tangible y es algo que solo uno mismo ve en cuanto a sensaciones.
Pero algunas cosas básicas si pueden ser juzgadas de manera clara y sabemos que una deficiencia de vitamina D se asocia con una menor respuesta immune ante infecciones. También es favorable para ayudar a una densidad ósea adecuada, etc.

UTP ya dijo que aún superando el rango de 100 es seguro (rangos límite como tóxicos aún cuando no lo son) pero almenos estar en la parte alta te asegura de que no estás tan mal como la gran mayoría de la población. Una población que ve como normal e inevitable la degradación física con el paso de los años, solo capaz de asociar el vigor a la juventud en lugar de plantearse qué pueden hacer para mantenerse funcionales el mayor tiempo posible de sus vidas.

Igual con los ancianos que sufren lesiones de cadera al tener una sarcopenia pronunciada, tras semanas en hospitalización dificilmente pueden recuperar la movilidad previa. ¿Qué plantea entonces el sist. médico actual? Empastillarlos para paliar dolores, reducir la viscosidad de la sangre,etc

Porque por ejemplo ponerles una terapia de reemplazo hormonal para facilitar que puedan conservar una densidad ósea mejor y una masa muscular mínima es cuasi un sacrilegio implanteable.

Obviamente al darle hormonas exógenas a una persona ya mayor ante este tipo de casos la última preocupación que pueda haber es como afecte esto a su fertilidad. A esas edades lo suyo es que puedan tener un mínimo de calidad de vida y si así lo desean poder sentirse útiles haciendo aunque sea pequeñas labores en casa junto a sus seres queridos, no abandonados en un hospital porque la familia no quiere/ no tiene tiempo para cuidarles.


----------



## Carlos París (23 Nov 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> Por supuesto que más allá de analíticas hay factores de salud que se pueden juzgar de manera tangible y es algo que solo uno mismo ve en cuanto a sensaciones.
> Pero algunas cosas básicas si pueden ser juzgadas de manera clara y sabemos que una deficiencia de vitamina D se asocia con una menor respuesta immune ante infecciones. También es favorable para ayudar a una densidad ósea adecuada, etc.
> 
> UTP ya dijo que aún superando el rango de 100 es seguro (rangos límite como tóxicos aún cuando no lo son) pero almenos estar en la parte alta te asegura de que no estás tan mal como la gran mayoría de la población. Una población que ve como normal e inevitable la degradación física con el paso de los años, solo capaz de asociar el vigor a la juventud en lugar de plantearse qué pueden hacer para mantenerse funcionales el mayor tiempo posible de sus vidas.
> ...



Insisto en que respecto a esos rangos, parámetros y niveles que se consideran adecuados, se desconoce de qué forma se han establecido y por quién se ha financiado su estudio. Porque una cosa es cierta, en todos los casos se promueve indirectamente el consumo de fármacos o suplementos nutricionales, no lo contrario. Recordemos que la industria de la suplementación mueve millones y no está sometida a las férreas regulaciones de la industria farmacéutica. Hay que tener esas premisas en cuenta e ir al fondo de la cuestión, no dando por buenos los niveles que se nos dicen desde cualquier fuente.


----------



## Arnau92 (23 Nov 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Insisto en que respecto a esos rangos, parámetros y niveles que se consideran adecuados, se desconoce de qué forma se han establecido y por quién se ha financiado su estudio. Porque una cosa es cierta, en todos los casos se promueve indirectamente el consumo de fármacos o suplementos nutricionales, no lo contrario. Recordemos que la industria de la suplementación mueve millones y no está sometida a las férreas regulaciones de la industria farmacéutica. Hay que tener esas premisas en cuenta e ir al fondo de la cuestión, no dando por buenos los niveles que se nos dicen desde cualquier fuente.



Que la alimentación actual sea pobre nutricionalmente y a veces sea mejor compensarlo con suplementación que simplemente quedandose uno con ciertos déficits no es culpa de esta industria.

Por lo demás suplementos como el NAC N-AcetilCisteína muy destacable por sus propiedades antioxidantes y por ser precursor del glutatión en el cuerpo ha pasado de ser un suplemento a ser considerado fármaco para que solo la industria farmacéutica pueda venderlo y seguramente de manera más restringida.

Todo aquello que funciona les molesta y prefieren evitar que accedamos a ello para empastillarnos con todo tipo de fármacos con efectos secundarios cruzados de dudosa necesidad.


----------



## Kashito (13 Dic 2021)

Arnau92 dijo:


> El documento es un compendio de buenas prácticas en cuanto a hábitos, una recomendación de material, rutina de entrenamiento y pautas sobre alimentación.
> 
> ManualBRWesp.pdf
> 
> ...



Interesante, ya me resolvió una duda en la primera frase. Creía que era un gramo de proteina por quilo y es 1,2 a 1,8. Estuve cerca. 

Para mí 1,2 que soy delgado.


----------



## TomBolillo (2 Ene 2022)

Subforo "Salud y fitness" ya, joder!


----------



## srandemonico (2 Ene 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Subforo "Salud y fitness" ya, joder!



Pues es buena idea y más en estos tiempos.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (5 Ene 2022)

Bueno tengo unas* dudas con mi entrenamiento 
muscular.* Vereis, este ultimos seis meses 
*gane como 16 kg de musculo haciendo pesas con 
mancuernas con peso progresivo.(2.6kg/mes)*

Segun *algunas paginas me dicen que aun podria
ganar unos 17 kg mas de forma natural* con 
solo ejercicios. 
La cuestion es que *me he estancado un poco 
pues las mancuernas que tengo de 30kg ya no 
me hacen ganar mucho mas musculo* con los 
ejercicios que hago. 

Tambien *estuve mirando por mancuernas de 50kg 
pero no se si mereceran la pena pillarmelas *
para los ejercicios que hago en casa o si 
podrian dañar las articulaciones, ademas 
de su alto precio. Por ejemplo estas de 
50kg por 100EUR







Los *ejercicios que realizo, en general son 
estos:* abdominales, lumbares, dorsales, 
hombros, biceps, triceps, cuadriceps, 
gemelos y pectorales, todos ellos con las 
mancuernas de 30kg. *Hago 20 series* de cada 
musculo, *repitiendolos todos 6 veces* en 
un dia, y entrenando un dia de cada dos o 
tres. 

*Creis que debo añadir algun musculo
mas a la rutina de ejercicios. *
O *cambiar la intensidad, frecuencia o 
modo del entremamiento*.O tomar algun 
suplemento saludable. *O pillarme las 
mancuernas de 50 kg* u otra cosa?, 
para seguir ganando algunos quilos mas.

Lo *pregunto aqui para que la gente que 
estea en situacion de estancamiento 
en su entrenamiento como yo*, tenga 
respuestas a su problema.Y gracias por 
las respuestas.


----------



## Carlos París (5 Ene 2022)

Murdoch1488 dijo:


> Bueno tengo unas* dudas con mi entrenamiento
> muscular.* Vereis, este ultimos seis meses
> *gane como 16 kg de musculo haciendo pesas con
> mancuernas con peso progresivo.(2.6kg/mes)*
> ...



16 kilos de músculo en seis meses no te lo crees ni tú. Seguramente hayas cogido ese peso, pero no de músculo.


----------



## Arnau92 (6 Ene 2022)

Murdoch1488 dijo:


> Bueno tengo unas* dudas con mi entrenamiento
> muscular.* Vereis, este ultimos seis meses
> *gane como 16 kg de musculo haciendo pesas con
> mancuernas con peso progresivo.(2.6kg/mes)*
> ...



Tienes espacio para meter algo así?









Tremendour Pl Jaula de musculación


Con su jaula de musculación multifuncional Tremendour Pl, CAPITAL SPORTS pone a tu disposición el equipo de entrenamiento perfecto para entrenarte y trabajar tus músculos en casa como en el gimnasio. Al igual que en los centros profesionales, la jaula de ...




www.capitalsports.es


----------



## Murdoch1488 (9 Ene 2022)

Pues creo que no tengo sitio, porque es 
demasiado grande, necesitaria una habitacion 
entera, y no tengo espacio en la casa donde 
vivo. 
Pero gracias por esa idea de la jaula de 
musculacion que parece ser muy eficaz 
Y por cierto, excelente manual.


----------



## Ploff (24 Mar 2022)

Con que te lavas los dientes?
Como se quitan las llamadas 4g?
Gracias.


----------



## srandemonico (24 Mar 2022)

No sé si se ha mencionado.

Recomiendo mindfulness para relajar la mente y disfrutar más de la vida.
También sirve para gestionar el estrés y las traumas, pero esto lo voy a ir estudiando poco a poco, afortunadamente no tengo ni estrés ni lo otro.

La influencia de la parte emocional en la salud física está bastante infravalorada,y realmente se trata de pura biología.


----------



## srandemonico (24 Mar 2022)

Hombre, para mi es estafa considerar sano un ayuno de 40 días, pero cada uno con sus religiones.
Un saludo.


----------



## Strikelucky (25 Mar 2022)

40 días de ayuno? Estamos locos, yo hago de 24horas y más que suficiente


----------



## Strikelucky (25 Mar 2022)

Haz los 40 y luego vienes a contárnoslo narigudo.


----------



## srandemonico (25 Mar 2022)

Joé, menos mal...

Pon alguna historia de una persona normal y sana, física y mentalmente, y no de un puto yonki drogadicto de mierda autodestructivo.


----------



## srandemonico (25 Mar 2022)

Y lo tuyo no, pa ná.
Agur.


----------



## Bifaz23 (15 May 2022)

La verdad es que la dieta lo es todo. Puedes llevar un entreno bien planificado de fuerza y continuado en el tiempo que como no comas como has de comer, jamás lograrás ese cuerpo de escándalo que uno quiere alcanzar alguna vez en su vida.

Ayer comencé la dieta, a ver qué tal. Actualmente estoy en casi 18% de grasa corporal, la idea es quedarme en 10-12 para julio. Va a ser jodido, pero es mi objetivo y no voy a fallarme.


----------



## v4vendetta (15 May 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> La verdad es que la dieta lo es todo. Puedes llevar un entreno bien planificado de fuerza y continuado en el tiempo que como no comas como has de comer, jamás lograrás ese cuerpo de escándalo que uno quiere alcanzar alguna vez en su vida.
> 
> Ayer comencé la dieta, a ver qué tal. Actualmente estoy en casi 18% de grasa corporal, la idea es quedarme en 10-12 para julio. Va a ser jodido, pero es mi objetivo y no voy a fallarme.



Ostia cabrón, pero empieza antes...lo suyo es hacerlo lo mas lento posible, sea la epoca del año que sea...no sé si con un déficit "normal" llegaras a ese porcentaje de grasa..


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (15 May 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> La verdad es que la dieta lo es todo. Puedes llevar un entreno bien planificado de fuerza y continuado en el tiempo que como no comas como has de comer, jamás lograrás ese cuerpo de escándalo que uno quiere alcanzar alguna vez en su vida.
> 
> Ayer comencé la dieta, a ver qué tal. Actualmente estoy en casi 18% de grasa corporal, la idea es quedarme en 10-12 para julio. Va a ser jodido, pero es mi objetivo y no voy a fallarme.



Te vas a quedar en los huesos a no ser que uses esteroides si bajas tan rapido. Estas cosas se hacen poco a poco no de golpe porque llega el veranito


----------



## Sputnik (16 May 2022)

Un cuerpo sano, fuerte y armonico se consigue, con genetica de base y AÑOS de ejercicio, sin chasca ni mierdas.... Si lo consigues y te cuidas, te aseguro que a los 40 y tantos sigues como un toro. 14,3% de grasa corporal y sin cuidarse excesivamente. TRABAJO Y CONSTANCIA. Buena alimentacion y descanso.

Ese deseo de ejercitarte y mejorar en algun deporte o tan solo en tu forma fisica, te lo da tanto la cultura familiar, como tus experiencias en la infancia y adolescencia.

En 3 dias va a ser un bluff....


----------



## Bifaz23 (17 May 2022)

Estoy hecho una bestia físicamente. Levanto pesado, realizo hiit, tengo una condición física de la ostia. Mi puto problema es que me gusta la comida basura y la cerveza siempre al fallo. Ahora me veo estéticamente mal. Aunque estoy grande ojo. Seguro que si recorto HC consigo mi objetivo en unas 5 semanas


----------



## Arnau92 (22 May 2022)

He ido ilustrando el manual este tiempo:


----------



## Bifaz23 (24 May 2022)

Yo tomo el Sol todo el año desde 2015 y no me pongo malo. Ni pollavirus ni enmonao del culo nigro a pelito.

Estoy como una rosa... con tetitas, eso sí.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Jun 2022)

¿Qué significa si en los análisis te salen "cuerpos cetónicos" = 32?


----------



## ISTVRGI (9 Nov 2022)

Este hilo se merece un reflote


----------

